# Auf Wunsch des Admin. wird das Thema MTBvd geschlossen



## Krampe (31. August 2007)

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von freier Meinungsäußerung? 
"Das führt nur zu Ärger" kann ja nicht das Argument sein...
Jeder soll seinen Verein gründen können, und jeder kann eine Meinung dazu haben..
Hier wurde doch keiner Beleidigt oder?(soweit ich das verfolgt habe..)
Darf dieses Thema jatzt gar nicht meht aufgegriffen werden?
Dann schließt bitte alle zukünftigen Posts auch vom MTBvd!
Also , immer locker bleiben...
Christof


----------



## supasini (31. August 2007)

pn an rikman ist schon raus, inhaltlich 100% zustimmung, christof!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henrie (31. August 2007)




----------



## Krampe (31. August 2007)

Das Photo muß nicht kommentiert werden, es spricht für sich...


----------



## ralf (31. August 2007)

... ich behaupte mal kühn, daß hier erst wieder Ruhe einkehrt wenn J. seinen Account hat löschen lassen ... ...  
Er hätte ja die Plattform beim MTBvM sein eigenes Forum, speziell für seine Fangemeinde/Mitglieder, aufzumachen.  

Nachdenklichen Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Hammelhetzer (31. August 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... ich behaupte mal kühn, daß hier erst wieder Ruhe einkehrt wenn J. seinen Account hat löschen lassen ... ...
> Er hätte ja die Plattform beim MTBvM sein eigenes Forum, speziell für seine Fangemeinde/Mitglieder, aufzumachen.
> 
> Nachdenklichen Gruß, Ralf



Genau das habe ich gedacht, noch bevor ich deinen Post gelesen habe. Allerdings würde ich nicht warten, bis er seinen Account hat löschen lassen, ich würde ihm ganz klar Platzverweis erteilen. 

Und die Werbung für seinen merkwürdigen "Verein" - steht der denn mittlerweile in irgendeinem Register - verstoßt doch ohnehin gegen die Forumsregeln.

Ausserdem wünschte ich mir, dass seine Mitstreiter - insbesondere Cheetah und Mikkael - sich darüber klar werden, in welchen Sog sie geraten, wenn schon extrem friedfertige, nicht konfliktoriente und bikebesessene Sportler wie Krampe sich dermaßen genötigt sehen.


----------



## meti (31. August 2007)

sooo  schlimm kann der ja auch nicht sein ! und was soll das alles jedem das seine !!! 

verkaufe 
formula b4
storck rebel carbon rahmen ( jetzt mit knacken) 600


----------



## supasini (31. August 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von freier Meinungsäußerung?
> "Das führt nur zu Ärger" kann ja nicht das Argument sein...
> Jeder soll seinen Verein gründen können, und jeder kann eine Meinung dazu haben..
> Hier wurde doch keiner Beleidigt oder?(soweit ich das verfolgt habe..)
> ...



Info von rikman:
es waren Dinge gepostet worden, die justitiable Probleme für die Forumsbetreiber geben könnten (ich vermute mal die a........-Fakes).
Diese wurden 
1. gelöscht und 
2. der Thread geschlossen.

1. find ich okee,
2. versteh ich nicht: kurze Info, Erklärung warum (2zeiler reicht!) und sowas wird nicht mehr gepostet. inhaltlich sehe ich in den bisherigen freds kein Problem.

Ich erwarte aber schon irgendwann mal mehr Infos und ein par Antworten von den MTBvDs - insbesondere, da die ja jetzt über so effektive Kommunikationsstrukturen verfügen (tschulligung, das musste aber sein )


----------



## Marcus (31. August 2007)

So, habe eben einen langen Text getippt und aus Versehen den Browser gekillt. Daher jetzt noch mal in Kurzform.

Wir stehen ganz sicher nicht auf irgendeiner Seite und fuehren in derem Auftrag Loeschungen oder Schliessungen durch. Wenn wir so etwas machen, dann hat das auch nichts mit fehlendem Verstaendnis von Meinungsfreiheit o. ae. zu tun. 

In den aktuellen Faellen geht es schlicht um Sachen, die uns als Betreiber rechtliche Schwierigkeiten bringen koennen, mit denen wir uns nicht in unserer Freizeit (denn in genau dieser Freizeit kuemmern wir uns um das Forum falls es jemand noch nicht weiss...) beschaeftigen koennen/wollen.

Einige Leute kennen offenbar nicht den Unterschied zwischen Meinungsaeusserung, Beleidung und Veroeffentlichen urheber- und markenrechtlich problematischen Materials. 

Solange es Leute gibt, die mit ihren Beitraegen eine Diskussion ins Unsachliche oder rechtliche Grenzwertige ziehen, werden wir auch weiterhin Beitraege loeschen oder Themen schliessen.

Wird auf einem sachlichen Niveau diskutiert wird euch seitens der Betreiber keiner rein graetschen. Muessen wir doch eingreifen, dann bedankt euch bitte bei den Leuten, die es nicht hinbekommen, ihre Posts auf eine sachliche und rechtliche einwandfreie Art und Weise zu formulieren.

Bitte ueberlegt vor dem Absenden eines Beitrages, ob ihr zweifelsfrei sagen koennt, dass dieser keine rechtlichen Probleme - fuer uns als Betreiber oder fuer euch selbst als Autor des Beitrags - nach sich ziehen kann. Wenn doch Zweifel bestehen, sendet ihn nicht ab oder passt ihn entsprechend an. Nur so wird das Fuehren einer Diskussion ueber  kontroverse Themen auf dieser Plattform moeglich sein.

Ich hoffe, damit ist alles zu dem Thema gesagt, was von unserer Seite zu sagen ist. Wenn doch noch Fragen offen sind - bitte, gern 

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## ultra2 (31. August 2007)

rikman schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, damit ist alles zu dem Thema gesagt, was von unserer Seite zu sagen ist. Wenn doch noch Fragen offen sind - bitte, gern
> 
> Viele Gruesse, rikman



Das ihr mein Fakebildchen gelöscht ist okay. Aber zwischen dem Löschen eines Beitrags und dem Schließen eines Threads sehe ich schon einen Unterschied. Das eine hat mit dem anderen in meinen Augen nichts zu tun.
Auch hätte ich es deutlich schöner gefunden man hätte tatsächlich, und nicht nur wie behauptet, den Grund für die Löschung an Stelle des Beitrages gesetzt. Wie es wohl auch in den "Moderationsregeln" steht. 

Und die zweite Schliessung kann sich nun nicht auf Copyrightverletzungen stützen. Hat sich wieder jemand beschwert oder war es vorauseilender Gehorsam?


----------



## ultra2 (31. August 2007)

Freiwillig geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (31. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das ihr mein Fakebildchen gelöscht ist okay. Aber zwischen dem Löschen eines Beitrags und dem Schließen eines Threads sehe ich schon einen Unterschied. Das eine hat mit dem anderen in meinen Augen nichts zu tun.
> Auch hätte ich es deutlich schöner gefunden man hätte tatsächlich, und nicht nur wie behauptet, den Grund für die Löschung an Stelle des Beitrages gesetzt. Wie es wohl auch in den "Moderationsregeln" steht.
> 
> Und die zweite Schliessung kann sich nun nicht auf Copyrightverletzungen stützen. Hat sich wieder jemand beschwert oder war es vorauseilender Gehorsam?



Erwartest du jetzt nach deinem nachfolgenden Post noch eine Antwort von mir?


----------



## Henrie (31. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Was Du so alles ausgräbst.
> 
> Ich glaube das melde ich. Wege Rechte am eigenen Bild



Schnee von gestern:



Centurion schrieb:


> Kleiner öffentlicher Letter an Juchhu - unseren neuen Superminister !
> 
> Hallo Juchhu!
> 
> ...


----------



## ultra2 (31. August 2007)

rikman schrieb:


> Erwartest du jetzt nach deinem nachfolgenden Post noch eine Antwort von mir?



Nun ja, die ein oder andere Frage war damit ja nicht beantwortet. Aber lassen wir das.


----------



## Schildbürger (31. August 2007)

Hallo rikman,
ist schon klar. 
Das rechtlich bedenkliche Beiträge gelöscht werden ist schon OK, eine Abmahnung hat man schnell am Hals.
Dann wäre eine kurze Stellungnahmen dazu gut. Und würde Mißverständnisse vermeiden.
Ansonsten sind weiteren Mutmaßungen Tür und Tor geöffnet. (Scheint bei dem Thema mein Lieblingsatz zu werden.)

Du als Ausstehender kennst aber auch nicht alle Zusammenhänge.
Es geht um diesen Verband dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf und dessen Hauptgründungsmitglied M. N. @Juchhu.
Ich kenne M. seit 2-3Jahren persönlich und wir haben schon einige Stunden zusammen auf dem Bike verbracht.
Auch die meisten anderen im Lokalforum werden ihn persönlich kennen.

M. hat in den letzten Monaten etliche hohe Erwartungen geweckt, die er nicht halten konnte oder wollte.
Da ist eine >kritische< Hinterfragung dieses Verbandes mehr als angebracht.

ICH WILL NICHT IN DER ÖFFENTLICHKEIT von einem solchen (Minderheiten) VERBAND vertreten? werden!
Was wirft das für ein Licht auf ALLE Mountenbiker?

Auch sein großspuriges Marketinggerede geht mir inzwischen tierisch auf den Zeiger:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267230

Betreibt dieser Mann HIER IN DEM FORUM WERBUNG für seine freiberufliche Tätigkeit?
Ist das überhaupt erlaubt?

Kritik gegenüber ist er ja ziemlich resistent obwohl ich ihm schon sehr freundlich (mehr als einmal) meine Meinung gesagt habe.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=239917

Alles über alles sind die Veränderungen der letzten Zeit wie ich sie bei M. erlebt habe sehr bedenklich.

Meine Bitte:
Wenn schon Threads geschlossen oder gelöscht werden dann ALLE die diesen Verband betreffen!
Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn.
Gute Nacht. 

Da war ich teilweise schon etwas zu Spät.

Erinnere mich irgendwie an das Urteil, das Schüler öffentlich! Noten für Ihre Lehrer vergeben dürfen.
Die Namen der Lehrer stehen ja auch im Netz ...


----------



## meti (31. August 2007)

traurig das das thema mehr hits hat als das von dem verschwundenen mädchen aus königswinter !!!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. August 2007)

Wenn ich lese, daß in unserem sehr nahe liegendem Einzugsgebiet ein 14 jähriges "Kind" vermißt wird _(siehe Wichtig)_, dann finde ich die Hetzkampagne momentan schon eher peinlich, auch wenn ich den gegründeten Verein als recht albern einstufe. Immerhin gibt es fundierte langjährige Alternativen.

Wenn wir hier mal zeigen wollen, und richtig Pro-Werbung machen wollen, zu was MTB'ler fähig sind, dann sollten wir uns organisieren und mal in Teams das 7-Gebirge komplett umkrempeln, und zwar haarklein. Geguidet von Locals, die das 7Gb Ihre Heimat nennen.

DAS, währe eindrucksvolle Werbung für unseren Sport, der damit nachhaltig positivl in Erinnerung bleibt! Auch bezogen auf unseren Bezirk.

Zudem würde man Menschen einen Gefallen tuen, die vermutlich und weißgott jede verdammte Hilfe händerringend  und dankbar entgegen nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (31. August 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese, daß in unserem sehr nahe liegendem Einzugsgebiet ein 14 jähriges "Kind" vermißt wird _(siehe Wichtig)_, dann finde ich die Hetzkampagne momentan schon eher peinlich, auch wenn ich den gegründeten Verein als recht albern einstufe. Immerhin gibt es fundierte langjährige Alternativen.
> 
> Wenn wir hier mal zeigen wollen, und richtig Pro-Werbung machen wollen, zu was MTB'ler fähig sind, dann sollten wir uns organisieren und mal in Teams das 7-Gebirge komplett umkrempeln, und zwar haarklein. Geguidet von Locals, die das 7Gb Ihre Heimat nennen.
> 
> ...



Das Eine hat zwar mit dem Anderen so überhaupt nichts zu tun, aber wenn Du es organisierst bin ich dabei. Wobei meine Ortskenntnisse gegen null gehen und ich vermutlich nur Samstag zur Verfügung stehe.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. August 2007)

Leider beschränken sich meine Kenntnisse im 7Gebirge auch mehr auf die Hauptwege, daher die Locals, die auch - und gerade deshalb abseits der Hauptwege die versteckten Ecken kennen. In anbetracht der hohen Besucherzahl, macht eine organisierte Suche wohl nur abseits der WABs einen Sinn.
Organisation? => Mehr als sich gemeinsam treffen und aufteilen in entsprechende Teams kann man da wohl nicht machen.


----------



## zak0r (31. August 2007)

bitte andreas, ich habe von dem fall in den nachrichten gehört, bevor es hier stand. sicher ist es ein toller vorschlag, allerdings finde ich doch recht weit von der realität entfernt. viele leute lesen hier entweder während der arbeit oder nach der arbeit bevor sie in die falle gehen. da macht es nunmal mehr spass geschichten über märchenerzähler zu lesen, als eventuell noch 20-30km anzufahren, nur um dann im wald zu stehen und eh nichts machen zu können.
entweder das arme mädchen ist verschleppt, dann ist jetzt entweder ne leiche im wald oder ein weinendes kind irgendwo im keller. nichts wo mountainbiker helfen können. oder, worauf wir sicher alle hoffen, sie hat das ausreisser gen und findet sich in ein paar tagen oder wochen mit schlechtem haarschnitt wieder auf.
keiner hier würde nicht helfen, wenn er denn könnte. ich finde es unangebracht, auch aus respekt vor der familie, diese situation mit dem hiesigen "kasperletheater um den verein den wir besser nicht buchstabieren" zu vergleichen.


----------



## ralf (1. September 2007)

Liebe Leute, jetzt lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf.
Natürlich berührt das Thema wohl jeden von uns. Ich selber habe zwei Kinder in ähnlichen Alter und mag mir gar nicht vorstellen wie die Beteiligten sich fühlen müssen.

Dann aber ohne Sinn und Verstand das SG durchzukämmen halte ich allerdings für höchst unprofessionell. Dafür gibt es die Polizei mit all ihrem know how und technischen Möglichkeiten (Heli, Wärmekamera, ...).
Wir wollen uns doch als Biker nicht dort lächerlich machen und ziel- und planlos alle Sträucher durchkämmen. Das wäre eher kontraproduktiv.

Natürlich wünschen wir uns alle, daß die Sache noch gut ausgeht ... !!

So, nun aber zurück zum Thema: Wenn's geht konstruktiv. 

*-- Lieber Juchhuh, ess bitte etwas Kreide und stell Dich wie ein Mann! --*

Gruß Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (1. September 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, jetzt lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf.
> Natürlich berührt das Thema wohl jeden von uns. Ich selber habe zwei Kinder in ähnlichen Alter und mag mir gar nicht vorstellen wie die Beteiligten sich fühlen müssen.
> 
> Dann aber ohne Sinn und Verstand das SG durchzukämmen halte ich allerdings für höchst unprofessionell. Dafür gibt es die Polizei mit all ihrem know how und technischen Möglichkeiten (Heli, Wärmekamera, ...).
> ...



Sicherlich hast Du recht mit deiner Einschätzung Bei genauerer Betrachtung eine unüberlegte Eingabe von mir. Aber das habe ich öfter.  

Zurück zum Thema des Freds: Ist denn jetzt bekannt, ob Juchhu der Alleinherrscher des Heimatvereins ist? Sollte dem nicht so sein, so könnten ja auch die anderen Mitglieder mal den Mund aufmachen.


----------



## Schildbürger (1. September 2007)

meti schrieb:


> traurig das das thema mehr hits hat als das von dem verschwundenen mädchen aus königswinter !!!



Es kommt nicht jeder der hier im Lokalforum liest auch aus der Gegend.
Ich denke nur das es hier die interessantesten Infos zu dem Verband gibt.

Und Ja! Ich habe gestern den Beitrag gelesen!
Meine Tochter ist im ähnlichen Alter ...
Wie meine Vorposter schon sagten, man kann nur versuchen die Augen offen zu halten.


----------



## HelmutK (1. September 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Es kommt nicht jeder der hier im Lokalforum liest auch aus der Gegend.
> Ich denke nur das es hier die interessantesten Infos zu dem Verband gibt.



Infos zu dem Verband gibt es ja leider nicht wirklich. Erst  haben wir erfahren daß die DIMB nicht mehr zu retten sei (ich bin dort Mitglied), dann daß die Antwort auf alle Fragen (wirklich alle?) der MtbVd sei. Beantwortet wurde aber von dem mTBVd irgendwie gar nichts ..... 

Erst  wird ein Quo Vadis DIMB? Konzept verbreitet und zur Diskussion aufgerufen, dann dieses als mtBVD Konzept verbreitet, dann der Abschluß der "ersten Vorbereitungsphase" kommuniziert (angeblich unter dem Datum 25.08.), um dann zu sagen, daß man grundsätzlich nicht spekuliere, bevor etwas vom Vorstand vorbereitet und verabschiedet sei (unter dem Datum 28.08.). Um dem ganzen die Krone aufzusetzen, wird dann eine öffentliche Auseinandersetzung mit dem MTBVD und dieser Informationspolitik (oder ist das modernes Marketing) abgelehnt und aktiv bei den Admins interveniert. Als es gegen die DIMB ging, war man da nicht so zurückhaltend.

Auf der Homepage des MtBVd lernen wir dazu, daß sich nicht nur die Vorstandsbesetzung geändert hat, sondern auch die Darstellungen darüber. Immerhin hat man wohl aus der gescheiterten Machtübernahme in der DIMB gelernt und sich das Recht eingeräumt, die Zusammensetzung des Vorstands selbst bestimmen zu dürfen - laut Satzung kann der Vorstand nämlich bis zur nächsten Wahl (das wäre in drei Jahren) kommissarische Mitglieder in den Vorstand berufen. Da wundert es dann schon gar nicht mehr, wenn die Sprecher der bereits gegründeten Regionalgruppen und Abteilungen (und was auch sonst noch immer) ebenfalls nicht von Mitgliedern gewählt, sondern vom Vorstand bestimmt werden. Damit auch wirklich jeder (solange er im Vorstand ist) etwas zu sagen hat, werden auch Ausschüsse und ihre Vorsitzenden nur vom Vorstand etabliert. Basisdemokratie habe ich irgendwie anders in Erinnerung und wird in "normalen" Vereinen anders praktiziert.

Was hier läuft (Danke für die Initiative), ist eine wie ich finde überwiegend kritische und manchmal auch kreative Auseinandersetzung mit den in der Tat verwunderlichen Veröffentlichungen auf der Homepage des mtbVD. Als Jurist fand ich zwar das Amazon-Fake eher unbedenklich (Klaus Staeck arbeitet mit ähnlichen künstlerischen Techniken), kann aber in Anbetracht der zur Haftung von Forenbetreibern eher chaotischen Rechtsprechung die Admins gut verstehen, wenn sie im Zweifel auch einmal zu früh oder zuviel stoppen; hier sollten wir Rikman und Co. durch unser Verhalten das Leben möglichst einfach machen und vielleicht auch einmal selbst die sog. Scheere im Kopf zur Anwendung bringen. Ich fände es deshalb gut, wenn die Auseinandersetzung über den Mtbvd weitergehen könnte.


----------



## ralf (1. September 2007)

@HelmutK:

*Danke für die klaren, sehr gut verständlichen und vollkommen nachvollziehbaren Worte.*  

Eine gefühlte Ergänzung möchte ich aus meiner Sicht noch anfügen:
Dieser Verband kann von mir aus machen was er will. Meinetwegen soll er auch Erfolg haben. Den Mitgliedern wünsche ich diesen sogar.

Allerdings wird dieser Verband einzig und alleine durch die Person des Herrn J. wahrgenommen. Diese Person ist hinlänglich bekannt. Wohl jeder hatte schon Kontakt mit J.. Ich selber fühlte mich schon oft genug von J. *zutiefst brüskiert*.

So entlädt sich hier der Unmut der Masse, die in ihrem Grundwesen (das setze ich jetzt einmal voraus) absolut friedfertig ist.

Was J. da treibt ist der Gipfel. *Die spärlichen und unvollendeten Publikationen des Verbandes tragen einzig J's Handschrift.*

Wenn er nun Mumm hätte und wirklich an sich glauben würde, *ließe er seinen J.-Account hier im Forum löschen *und würde sich einzig auf seiner neuen Spielwiese "beweisen". Vielleicht werden wir dann alle eines Besseren belehrt.

Anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts haben "Ehrenleute" bei Versagen finale Konsequenzen gezogen. Heute reicht es sich aus dem "öffentlichen Leben" komplett zurückzuziehen.

ärgerliche Grüße, Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (1. September 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Allerdings wird dieser Verband einzig und alleine durch die Person des Herrn J. wahrgenommen.
> (



Genau da sehe ich auch das Problem. Habe an anderer Stelle schon mal zum Thema Juchhu und Imagetransfer etwas geschrieben. 

Aber für mich ist der Rest (sofern es diesen noch gibt) nicht besser als besagter Juchhu. Auch von deren Seite kommen keine Antworten auf offene Fragen. 

Natürlich ist es juchhutypisch keinen Termin für die endgültige Veröffentlichung des "Programmes" zu nennen. Die Erfahrung hat gelehrt, das von ihm inszenierte Projekte selten einen Abschluss finden.

Sofern Juchhu nicht der Pressesprecher des Heimatvereins ist, sehe ich allerdings auch die anderen Mitglieder in der Verantwortung der Öffentlichkeit Rede und Antwort zu stehen. Und das er der Pressesprecher ist, konnte ich nirgends lesen.

Sie sollten einen Termin für die Veröffentlichung des Programms und zum Beantworten der offenen Fragen mitteilen. Das wäre für alle Beteiligten eine Richtlinie und auch ich würde versuchen bis dahin die Füße still zu halten.

Natürlich wünsche ich dem Verein beim Erreichen seiner Ziele, die in meinen Augen aber eher persönlicher Natur sind, alles Gute. Aber auch hier lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

Und das bei der "Wiederaufnahme im Reich der Fahrenden" der ehemaligen Vorsitzenden bei mir nicht das Gefühl völliger Euphorie aufkommt, könnte daran liegen das sie den Verein zwar mitbegründet, aber zur ihrer aktiven Zeit zur Klärung offener Fragen auch nicht sonderlich beigetragen hat.

Fazit, ich sehe Juchhu zwar als "Haupttäter", aber es gibt für mich auch "Nebentäter".


----------



## Marcus (1. September 2007)

Mal so ganz nebenbei gefragt: Hat denn ueberhaupt schon mal jemand auf persoenlichem Wege (Brief, Mail, Telefon) versucht, an Informationen direkt vom MTBvD zu kommen?

Denn so sollte man ja an Details kommen. Sonst (also mit dem Zurueckhalten von Informationen betreffs Vereins-/Verbandsprogramm etc.) wuerden sie sich potenzielle Neumitglieder verschrecken. Und das kann ja nicht das Ansinnen einer Vereinigung sein, die seit gerade vier Wochen existiert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (1. September 2007)

ja, habe ich: PN-Kontakt (Juchhu) und persönliches Gespräch (mikkael) - in beiden Fällen nicht extrem erhellend, die bekommenen Infos wurde ich aber gebeten vertraulich zu behandeln.
Soviel kann ich sagen: wenn die die Hälfte von dem hinkriegen, was sie vorhaben 

Allerdings sind mir alle bisherigen Infos zu vage und nebulös und visionäre Ideen, was ich alles gerne geändert hätte und wer mich alles sponsorn etc. soll hab ich auch ne Menge.
Ich bin über die Kommunikation und das unprofessionelle Auftreten aber doch enttäuscht, entsetzt bin ich über die bisherige Entstehungsgeschichte, aufregen tu ich mich, weil immer noch nicht transparent geworden ist, warum das kleine v nötig ist und keine aktive Arbeit in der (recht renommierten) DIMB möglich war. (außer dem bösen Verdacht, dass einzelne Personen dort nicht mehrheitsfähig waren und einfach keine Typen für die Vereinsarbeit in der Basis sind sondern sich grudästzlich nur selber nur an der Spitze sehen können).


----------



## joscho (1. September 2007)

rikman schrieb:


> Mal so ganz nebenbei gefragt: Hat denn ueberhaupt schon mal jemand auf persoenlichem Wege (Brief, Mail, Telefon) versucht, an Informationen direkt vom MTBvD zu kommen?



Nein, habe ich nicht. Sehe ich auch keine Veranlassung zu. Wenn der Verein in der Lage ist seine Existenz hier, wie auch auf seiner Homepage, zu bewerben, so sollte er auch in der Lage sein, zu den hier gestellten Fragen hier oder/und der Homepage Antworten zu liefern. 

joscho


----------



## Ommer (1. September 2007)

rikman schrieb:


> Mal so ganz nebenbei gefragt: Hat denn ueberhaupt schon mal jemand auf persoenlichem Wege (Brief, Mail, Telefon) versucht, an Informationen direkt vom MTBvD zu kommen?
> 
> Denn so sollte man ja an Details kommen. Sonst (also mit dem Zurueckhalten von Informationen betreffs Vereins-/Verbandsprogramm etc.) wuerden sie sich potenzielle Neumitglieder verschrecken. Und das kann ja nicht das Ansinnen einer Vereinigung sein, die seit gerade vier Wochen existiert ...



ja, Anfrage per mail zu den Mitgliedsbeiträgen, wurde beantwortet.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## joscho (1. September 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Allerdings wird dieser Verband einzig und alleine durch die Person des Herrn J. wahrgenommen.



Würde ich so nicht mal sagen. Dies wird auch nicht den aktuellen wie auch ehemaligen (Gründungs)Mitgliedern gerecht. Ich sehe auch diese Personen in der Verantwortung. Denn...



> Diese Person ist hinlänglich bekannt.



... gewesen. Auch den anderen Gründer/n/innen - unterstelle ich jetzt mal. Auf jedenfall sollte man sich schon im Vorfeld reichlich überlegen mit wem man einen bundesweit tätigen Verein zur Förderung des Mountainbikesports (was immer das heißen mag?) gründet.



> Anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts haben "Ehrenleute" bei Versagen finale Konsequenzen gezogen. Heute reicht es sich aus dem "öffentlichen Leben" komplett zurückzuziehen.



Nicht mal das ist nötig. Darf ich an rechtskräftig verurteilte Parteivorsitzende erinnern? Oder an Kanzler, die in Beugehaft sollten? An Oberbürgermeister, die sich dauernd mit Ermittlungsverfahren konfrontiert sehen? 

Gruß
joscho


----------



## ultra2 (1. September 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> ja, Anfrage per mail zu den Mitgliedsbeiträgen, wurde beantwortet.
> 
> Gruß
> Achim



Und warum kann es dann nicht öffentlich gemacht werden, wenn es schon eine Erklärung dazu gibt? 

Oder ist diese zu haarsträubend?


----------



## Henrie (1. September 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und warum kann es dann nicht öffentlich gemacht werden, wenn es schon eine Erklärung dazu gibt?
> 
> Oder ist diese zu haarsträubend?:confused:



Ja.



> Zitat von Silent
> In den genannten 20 Euro sind enthalten:
> Organisationspflichtbeiträge:
> Versicherungsvertrag durch Sporthilfe e.V. 1,55 
> ...


----------



## mikel.j (1. September 2007)

Die beste Möglichkeit mit Kritik (ich möchte es nicht unbedingt als Anschuldigung bezeichnen) umzugehen, ist sich ihr öffentlich, das heißt auf den Ebenen auf denen man selbst auch gerne kritisiert, zu stellen. Selbstverständlich brauch man auf unsachliche oder beleidigende Kritik nicht einzugehen. Ist die Anfrage oder Kritik aber sachlich formuliert oder berechtigt, sollt man sich ihr stellen. Dies ist gerade dann besonders wichtig, wenn man selbst gerne Thematiken auch nicht immer mit Samthandschuhen anfasst. Ich bin zwar hier nur als Betrachter am Rande involviert, mich würde aber schon einmal interessieren warum man sich hier einer zumindest versuchten sachlichen Diskussion (das war sie am Anfang sicherlich, vielleicht mit dem ein oder anderen ironischen Seitenhieb) entzieht. Wie schon gesagt Zurückhaltung war sonst auch nicht immer oberste Priorität. Wie schon gesagt ein Versuch wäre es wert, und wenn es unsachlich oder beleidigend wird kann man sich ja immer noch zurückziehen ....


----------



## icke1 (1. September 2007)

Henrie schrieb:


> Ja.



Bleibt nur noch offen was mit den restlichen 40â¬ ist.   ( Auf die Restlichen Fragen will ich gar nicht weiter eingehen die ich sonst noch stellen wÃ¼rde, somal mir meine Freizeit einfach zu Kostbar ist , um mich weiter mit diesem Thema zu befassen (gibt da wichtigere sachen ) )



GruÃ

Volker 



P.S.: Ich finds schade das sich die verantwortlichen nicht mal zu Wort melden und auf die Fragen eingehen. Bei der Frage der DIMB wurde ja auch kein Blatt vorm Mund genommen


----------



## Henrie (1. September 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Bleibt nur noch offen was mit den restlichen 40 ist.



Vorstandsgehälter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke1 (1. September 2007)

Henrie schrieb:


> Vorstandsgehälter?



Mhhhh.  , da vermag ich ja gar nicht dran zu denken  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## zak0r (1. September 2007)

bezüglich der abgaben eine frage: warum muss ein solcher verein/verband mitglied im BDR sein?


----------



## Delgado (3. September 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> .... , wenn schon extrem friedfertige, nicht konfliktoriente und bikebesessene Sportler wie ****** sich dermaßen genötigt sehen.



Ich hatte echt erwartet Du hättest mich an der STelle genannt


----------



## wogru (4. September 2007)

"Morgen Kinder wird es etwas geben, morgen Kinder dürfen wir uns freu´n" 
Morgen wird das neue Logo, das 





> die Natur, die Leidenschaft des Bikens und das Umweltbewusstsein in einzigartigem Einklang


 bringt vorgestellt. Es 





> repräsentiert dynamisch den Mountainbike Verband Deutschland.


Morgen ist so etwas wie Weihnachten !!


----------



## Delgado (4. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ja, habe ich: PN-Kontakt (Juchhu) und persönliches Gespräch (mikkael) - in beiden Fällen nicht extrem erhellend, die bekommenen Infos wurde ich aber gebeten vertraulich zu behandeln.
> Soviel kann ich sagen: wenn die die Hälfte von dem hinkriegen, was sie vorhaben



_.... aus dem Straßenradsport freiwerdende Sponsorengelder abschöpfen ...
... wegen der Doping-Problematik der jüngsten Zeit werden neue Investitionsmöglichkeiten gesucht ....
.... enorme finanzielle Unterstützung des MTB-Sports ....
.. wegen des wegbrechenden Interesses am Straßenradsport .... Medien/Fernsehpräsenz .... MTB-Sport als neues Zugpferd .... organisiert und koordiniert vom neuen MTBvD ....._

Erfolgsaussichten dafür, sehe ich ganz weit weg von der Hälfte; Eher gegen Null gehend.


----------



## Delgado (4. September 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> bezüglich der abgaben eine frage: warum muss ein solcher verein/verband mitglied im BDR sein?




Nur der Bund Deutscher Radfahrer stellt die Renn-Lizenzen für nationale und internationale Meisterschaften aus. D. h. wenn Du Rennen (außer Hobby-Rennen) fahren willst, kommst Du um eine Rennlizenz vom BDR nicht drumherum. Rennlizenzen bekommt man über Radsport-Vereine (z. B. www.rsc-tour-nuembrecht.de), die im BDR organisiert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mack_21 (4. September 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Rennlizenzen bekommt man über Radsport-Vereine (z. B. www.rsc-tour-nuembrecht.de), die im BDR organisiert sind.



oder über das IBC DIMB Racing Team... 

Aber mit welcher Berechtigung nennt sich diese neue Organisation denn eigentlich Verband...? Ein Verband ist eine Vereinigung von Verein*en* oder anderen Körperschaft*en*. Wie man sieht stehen die Begriffe im Plural. Also müsste sich diese neue Organisation ja eigentlich Verein nennen....


----------



## Derk (4. September 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> oder über das IBC DIMB Racing Team...
> 
> Aber mit welcher Berechtigung nennt sich diese neue Organisation denn eigentlich Verband...? Ein Verband ist eine Vereinigung von Verein*en* oder anderen Körperschaft*en*. Wie man sieht stehen die Begriffe im Plural. Also müsste sich diese neue Organisation ja eigentlich Verein nennen....


 
Wenn man aber als Verantwortlicher nun mal  mit  "Vereinsmeierei" nichts zu schaffen haben will ................


----------



## Mack_21 (4. September 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Wenn man aber als Verantwortlicher nun mal  mit  "Vereinsmeierei" nichts zu schaffen haben will ................



es ist nur komisch dass einer der verantwortlichen sonst immer ein hundert oder wohl besser gesagt 1000 prozentiger ist was die auslegung von gesetzestexten und ähnliches angeht und dies immer alle mit meterlangen postings wissen lässt....


----------



## Delgado (5. September 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> oder über das IBC DIMB Racing Team...
> 
> Aber mit welcher Berechtigung nennt sich diese neue Organisation denn eigentlich Verband...? Ein Verband ist eine Vereinigung von Verein*en* oder anderen Körperschaft*en*. Wie man sieht stehen die Begriffe im Plural. Also müsste sich diese neue Organisation ja eigentlich Verein nennen....




Theoretisch können Vereine Mitglied werden; Für 100  + 30  pro Vereinsmitglied, wenn ich die Gebührenordnung richtig deute.

So könnte eine, bei der DIMB gescheiterte Aufnahme der Sauerländischen Wandervögel realisiert werden ... wenn die überhaupt wollen


----------



## Henrie (5. September 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> "Morgen Kinder wird es etwas geben, morgen Kinder dürfen wir uns freu´n"
> Morgen wird das neue Logo, das  bringt vorgestellt. Es
> Morgen ist so etwas wie Weihnachten !!



Noch nichts passiert. Wenns kommt wirds zerrissen.


----------



## wogru (6. September 2007)

Henrie schrieb:


> Noch nichts passiert. Wenns kommt wirds zerrissen.


Du hast doch nicht wirklich an den Weihnachtsmann geglaubt ??
Mal wieder nur eine tolle Ankündigung und nichts dahinter. Aber das ist man ja schon gewohnt.


----------



## supasini (6. September 2007)

Henrie schrieb:


> Wenns kommt wirds zerrissen.



das is ja mal 'n blöder Spruch!
wenn's gut ist isses gut - sonst werden wir natürlich unseren Senf dazu geben.

es sit allerdings zu erwarten, dass es zerrissen wird, da Logos/Designs/Corporate identity etc. eigentlich immer extrem kontrovers diskutiert werden und die Befürworter meist weniger sind als die Gegener (ich denke an den Nationalpark Eifel: das Logo ist beliebig 







besonders "gut" finde ich aber das ip hinter Vogelsang - niemand(?) weiß, was das bedeutet!






insofern bin ich höchst gespannt auf die Entwürfe der Kreativen (aber die bekommen wir ja leider nicht zu sehen, sondern nur den Sieger


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ...besonders "gut" finde ich aber das ip hinter Vogelsang - niemand(?) weiß, was das bedeutet!...


 
Die Bedeutung (aus der HP von Vogelsang):

_"Ein wichtiger Schritt in die Zukunft ist die Umsetzung der Dachmarke vogelsang ip. Sie repräsentiert das neue Vogelsang als offenen internationalen Ort, als Stätte der Begegnung und der Bildung sowie als Platz, der dynamische Impulse für die gesamte Region setzt. Das Kürzel ip ist als Projektionsfläche gedacht, die zu Assoziationen einlädt."_

Jetzt schlauer? Ich nicht..... vielleicht die Initialien des Marketingberaters?


----------



## ultra2 (6. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> insofern bin ich höchst gespannt auf die Entwürfe der Kreativen (aber die bekommen wir ja leider nicht zu sehen, sondern nur den Sieger



Und ob wir den je zu Gesicht bekommen? 

Zitat MTBvD:
"Die endgültige Fassung des neuen corporate identity wird am Mittwoch der Presse und anschließend auf der Website vorgestellt."


Ich bin Presse und man hat es mir gestern nicht vorgelegt. 

"...anschließend auf der Website vorgestellt."

"...anschließend..." ist ja ein sehr großer Zeitraum. Und "...auf der Website" bedeutet ja nicht zwingend das es die Website des Heimatvereins ist. Da steht ja nicht "...auf unserer Website..."


----------



## Delgado (6. September 2007)

Zitat MTBvD

"_Die endgültige Fassung des neuen corporate identity wird am Mittwoch der Presse und *anschließend* auf der Website vorgestellt._"

Anschließend ... ist wohl ein dehnbarer Begriff ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (6. September 2007)

Also wenn ich nach MTBVD in der Bildersuche googel bekomme ich folgendes:


----------



## mikel.j (6. September 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Also wenn ich nach MTBVD in der Bildersuche googel bekomme ich folgendes:



... vielleicht ist dieses das neue Motto des Verbandes:

*"Alles Bluna, oder was ???"*


----------



## Postmann (6. September 2007)

Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna??


----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. September 2007)

Gibt's eigentlich noch Africola? Soll ja auch Rauschzustände hervorrufen.


----------



## supasini (6. September 2007)

klar - guckst du bei http://www.afri.de/





aber wir schweifen ab, das Thema ist mtbVd oder so: 
- wo sind Konzepte?
- wo sind Sponsoren?
- wieviele Mitglieder haben die?
- ist der BDR endlich Mitglied geworden (und der Eifelverein, der Alpenverein etc.)?
- und vor allem: wann bekommen wir das Logo zu sehen?!

Donnerstag, 30. August 2007
MTBvD bekommt sein Gesicht
Nach der Ausschreibung für das neue Logo und des gesamten corporate identity des neuen Verbandes haben wir erfreulicherweise einige sehr schöne Entwürfe von 3 Künstlern erhalten, die uns die Wahl des Gewinners schwer machten. Nach langen Überlegungen hat der Entwurf des Bottroper Künstlers Carsten Oswald die Ausschreibung gewonnen. Der Entwurf bzw. das Konzept verbindet die Natur, die Leidenschaft des Bikens und das Umweltbewusstsein in einzigartigem Einklang und repräsentiert dynamisch den Mountainbike Verband Deutschland. Die endgültige Fassung des neuen corporate identity wird am Mittwoch der Presse und anschließend auf der Website vorgestellt.

In den nächsten Tagen werden wir Ihnen den Künstler hier näher vorstellen


----------



## Henrie (6. September 2007)

> Donnerstag, 6. September 2007
> Eintragung in das Vereinsregister
> Heute haben wir Post vom Amtsgericht Bergisch Gladbach erhalten. Gestern, am 05.09.2007, wurde der Mountainbike Verband Deutschland e.V. in das Vereinsregister eingetragen.
> Geschrieben von Admin in News um 20:59
> Kommentare (0) | Trackbacks (0)


.


----------



## supasini (6. September 2007)

laaaaaangweilig - haben wir doch schon lääääängst geseh'n 

...und is nich das, was interessiert! (obwohl: dann sind's ja immerhin noch 7 Nasen, die als Mitglieder übriggeblieben sind


----------



## wogru (7. September 2007)

Aber ich will endlich das Logo sehen  Ich hoffe das es endlich mal etwas positives über den Verein zu berichten gibt !!


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2007)

Bitte:



------- [email protected]
---- _`\<,_
---- ( *)/ (* )
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Gut Wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (7. September 2007)

Jetzt haben die Jungs es schwer mit ihrem Logo  , denke die werden es noch einmal überdenken  
Vielleicht nehmen sie aber auch das hier:


----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. September 2007)

@supasini 
keine post von mir bekommen oder keine Lust?


----------



## Splash (11. September 2007)

Die neue Imagekampagne steht sicher auch schon an ...


----------



## wogru (11. September 2007)

Gibt es den Verein eigentlich noch ?? Man hört gar nichts mehr über ihn, keine neuen Vorstände, keine neuen Idee und kein Bericht über den Wandertag an der Dhüntalsperre, wo man darauf hinweisen konnte, die Wege für die Mountainbiker von Wanderern und Spaziergängern zu befreien. 
Und auf das Logo wartet man wohl auf vergebens


----------



## Hilljumper (11. September 2007)

Und gemäß §9 der Satzung besteht der Verein immer noch aus einem Vorsitzendem und drei stellvertretenden Vorsitzenden...


----------



## Henrie (11. September 2007)

Hilljumper schrieb:


> Und gemäß §9 der Satzung besteht der Verein immer noch aus einem Vorsitzendem und drei stellvertretenden Vorsitzenden...



§-enbruch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (13. September 2007)

Ganz schön pfiffig die Jungs. Wenn man was über den Vereinsverband wissen will, dann muss man mit ihm radeln. Macht ja schon fast Sinn 

Zitat: "Thomas Beckemeier, der extra vom Bundesverband angereist war, ergriff die Gelegenheit, die Ziele und Ideen des Montainbike Verband Deutschlands näher zu erläutern."
Siehe: http://www.goldener-herbst-nrw.de/index.php?/archives/10-Tourbericht-Troedelsteintour.html


----------



## supasini (13. September 2007)

Aber is doch irgendwie geil, oder? Da wird ein neuer MTB-Verband gegründet, der die Antwort auf alle Fragen ist und die Nasen posaunen auf ihrer HP jetzt stolzgeschwellt raus, dass sie eine MTB-Tour mit 8 Menschen gemacht haben. 

HALLLLOOOO???!!! Jemand zu Hause? 

Ich bin eben in EU mit 4 anderen Radlern mal eben durch die Wälder geflitzt, habe dieses Jahr auf meinen Touren schon bis zu 17 Radler dabeigehabt - Uwe aka Handlampe kann über solche Zahlen nur müde lächeln... Dafür brauch ich doch keinen Verband zu gründen?! 

Ich fass es einfach nicht! 

Aber wie sagte Werner Wernersen in den 80ern schon: 
 *Dillet​anten olé!!!*


----------



## Henrie (13. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Aber is doch irgendwie geil, oder? Da wird ein neuer MTB-Verband gegründet, der die Antwort auf alle Fragen ist und die Nasen posaunen auf ihrer HP jetzt stolzgeschwellt raus, dass sie eine MTB-Tour mit 8 Menschen gemacht haben.



8 x 60 = 480


----------



## wogru (14. September 2007)

> Zitat: "Thomas Beckemeier, der extra vom Bundesverband angereist war, ergriff die Gelegenheit, die Ziele und Ideen des Montainbike Verband Deutschlands näher zu erläutern."


Waren die nun biken oder haben sie nur mit dem Bike an so einer Kaffeefahrt mitgemacht wo man am Ende eine Heizdecke, in diesem Fall wohl Mitgliedschaft, kaufen muss ??


----------



## joscho (14. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Aber is doch irgendwie geil, oder?



Ich finde das super geil! Jetzt werden die Touren wenigstens richtig organisiert. Nicht so komische mehr oder weniger spontane Treffen im LMB. Könnte ja jeder machen.
War eigentlich der J. mit seinem E(r)go dabei?



> Ich bin eben in EU mit 4 anderen Radlern...


Muss das nicht heissen ".. in *der *EU ..." 
Also such Dir noch ein paar und bilde einen Verein auf EU-Ebene   Da ist das mit Logo auch nicht so schwer; irgendwas blaues mit gelben Sternchen 

Schönen Tag
joerg


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> irgendwas blaues mit gelben Sternchen


So fällt auch der Brückenschlag zum uro nicht schwer.


----------



## Postmann (17. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Muss das nicht heissen ".. in *der *EU ..."


 
Nein, in EU ist schonb richtig. EU steht für *E*rholungs*u*rlaub      

Gruß
Micha


----------



## tvaellen (17. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Zitat: "Thomas Beckemeier, der extra vom Bundesverband angereist war, ergriff die Gelegenheit, die Ziele und Ideen des Montainbike Verband Deutschlands näher zu erläutern."



Das ist echt die Höchststrafe. 
Da willst du nur mit ein paar Leuten eine gemütliche Tour am Wochenende machen und wirst hinterher vom "Bundesvorsitzenden" stundenlang zugelabert 

Das würde sich hier selbst die PDS nicht trauen


----------



## icke1 (19. September 2007)

Und für dieses Logo wurde jetzt so ne Show abgezogen  .

Also ich weiß nicht ...


----------



## ultra2 (19. September 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Und für dieses Logo wurde jetzt so ne Show abgezogen  .
> 
> Also ich weiß nicht ...




Zitat MTBvD:
"...Der Entwurf bzw. das Konzept verbindet die Natur, die Leidenschaft des Bikens und das Umweltbewusstsein in einzigartigem Einklang..."

Hää? 

Ich sehe nix von Natur oder Umweltbewusstsein im Logo. 
Oder muß ich mir den Kreis als ein stark abstrahiertes Gänseblümchen vorstellen und nicht als Reifenspur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (19. September 2007)

Das Lustige find ich, dass die das mit dem kleinen v durchziehen.
Kann eigentlich nur heißen: MaunTenBeiker vom Deutschland (oder so)


----------



## wogru (20. September 2007)

Also da wäre doch ein plattgefahrener Igel mit einer Stollenreifenspur auf dem Rücken besser gewesen. Die Natur fehlt, die Leidenschaft des Bikens und das Umweltbewußtsein. Dafür verbindet man die Inkompetenz ums Biken (dargestellt durch den löchrigen Kreis) mit falscher Rechtschreibung (kleines V für Verband) und nationalem Größenwahn (Deutschland).
Also nichts gegen den Künstler, ein Foto zu nehmen, den Biker als Negativ herauszulösen und an einigen Stellen nicht sauber zu arbeiten, siehe Hinterrad, hat schon was. 
Ich habe den Eindruck die Ankündigung des Logos mit seiner Bedeutung war vor dem Logo selber da. Als nächstes wird ein Maskottchen in einem bundesweiten Wettbewerb an den Kindergärten kreiert und anschließend ein Gewinnspiel veranstaltet um einen Namen zu finden.
Ist das Bike ein Hardtail ?


----------



## icke1 (20. September 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Also da wäre doch ein plattgefahrener Igel mit einer Stollenreifenspur auf dem Rücken besser gewesen. Die Natur fehlt, die Leidenschaft des Bikens und das Umweltbewußtsein. Dafür verbindet man die Inkompetenz ums Biken (dargestellt durch den löchrigen Kreis) mit falscher Rechtschreibung (kleines V für Verband) und nationalem Größenwahn (Deutschland).
> Also nichts gegen den Künstler, ein Foto zu nehmen, den Biker als Negativ herauszulösen und an einigen Stellen nicht sauber zu arbeiten, siehe Hinterrad, hat schon was.
> Ich habe den Eindruck die Ankündigung des Logos mit seiner Bedeutung war vor dem Logo selber da. Als nächstes wird ein Maskottchen in einem bundesweiten Wettbewerb an den Kindergärten kreiert und anschließend ein Gewinnspiel veranstaltet um einen Namen zu finden.
> Ist das Bike ein Hardtail ?




*Prust*


----------



## Coffee (20. September 2007)

ich finde das logo toll, man sieht ganz deutlich das sich der biker im kreis dreht , das V muss ja auch erst wachsen


----------



## Schwarzwild (20. September 2007)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Das ist echt die Höchststrafe.
> Da willst du nur mit ein paar Leuten eine gemütliche Tour am Wochenende machen und wirst hinterher vom "Bundesvorsitzenden" stundenlang zugelabert
> 
> *Das würde sich hier selbst die PDS nicht trauen*



In der DDR (und den anderen Ostblockländern) hatte jeder noch so kleine Betrieb immer mindestens ein Dutzend Direktoren (Produktionsdirektor, Verkaufsdirektor, Verwaltungsdirektor, Einkaufsdirektor), die in der Regel durchweg fachlich keinen Plan hatten, aber aufgrund ihrer Parteikarriere zu dem Job kamen. Leider hatte man damals fast nur mit diesen Deppen zu tun. An die richtigen Fachleute in den Betrieben (ja, auch die gab es!!!) ist man fast nie drangekommen. Allein schon auf dem Kommunikatinsweg _Direktor-seine Sekretärin-Sekratärin der Produktion-Leiter der Produktion-tech. Leiter der Produktion_ ging oft schon so viel verloren, dass viele vorzeitig aufgegeben haben.


----------



## Henrie (20. September 2007)

Logo hat internationales Format. ))







surft wieder.


----------



## tvaellen (20. September 2007)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> In der DDR (und den anderen Ostblockländern) hatte jeder noch so kleine Betrieb immer mindestens ein Dutzend Direktoren (Produktionsdirektor, Verkaufsdirektor, Verwaltungsdirektor, Einkaufsdirektor), ...



Ich glaube, du hast mich missverstanden. 
Was ich sagen wollte war: selbst die PDS, die hier jede Gelegenheit dazu nutzt, die Bevölkerung zu belehren und vom angeblich "richtigen" Weg zu überzeugen, käme nicht auf die Idee, eine Fahrradtour zu organisieren, bei der man sich hinterher zwangsweise das Gesabbel von Lafontaine oder Gysi anhören muss.

Dass es hier zu DDR Zeiten massenhaft Funktionsträger gab, die keiner brauchte, ist richtig. Aber irgendwie musste man ja die planmäßige Vollbeschäftigung erzielen.

Zum neuen Logo hat Coffee schon alles gesagt. 
Dass man dafür einen Künstler-Wettbewerb brauchte, spricht dafür, dass ineffiziente Veranstaltungen inzwischen nicht mehr allein dem Osten der Republik vorbehalten sind.


----------



## LG-BIKER (21. September 2007)

Wenn der neue Verband alles so künstlich aufplustert wie das BOHEI um das Logo, dann gute Nacht! Natur, Umwelt usw. kann ich da auch nicht erkennen. Bitte mal erläutern. Danke

Das kleine v verursacht irgendwie Schmerzen.


----------



## supasini (3. Oktober 2007)

Immer weider für nen Lacher gut: unser kleines v!

sehr schön der Wikipedia-Eintrag http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountainbike#Weblinks
"Mountainbike Verband Deutschland (*Größter Mountainbike Verband Deutschland*)"  (Hervorhebung von mir)

möchte zu gerne mal wissen, wer den verbrochen hat...
besonders schön ist die History des Links http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Mountainbike&action=history (wobei die Version mit der Abspaltung zumindest orthografische Schwächen hat...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel.j (3. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> (*Größter Mountainbike Verband Deutschland*)"  (Hervorhebung von mir)



... und dann höre ich immer: "Es kommt nicht auf die Größe an, sondern auf die Technik!"


----------



## supasini (3. Oktober 2007)

rikman hat reagiert und die Link-Liste bereinigt


----------



## juchhu (3. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Immer weider für nen Lacher gut: unser kleines v!
> 
> sehr schön der Wikipedia-Eintrag http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountainbike#Weblinks
> "Mountainbike Verband Deutschland (*Größter Mountainbike Verband Deutschland*)"  (Hervorhebung von mir)
> ...





supasini schrieb:


> rikman hat reagiert und die Link-Liste bereinigt





Wenn da sich nicht mal einer hat vorschnell von Vorurteilen leiten lassen. 
Ich freue mich schon drauf, wenn die Änderung in Kürze wieder rückgängig gemacht wird. 

VG Martin

PS: Interessanterweise hat noch keiner der User, die sich hier so künstlich aufregen und für den Erhalt des Vaterlandes kämpfen , bei uns auf office (ät) mtbvde.de konkrete Fragen gestellt.


----------



## supasini (3. Oktober 2007)

dann teil doch wenigstens mal ne Mitgliederzahl mit ("größter")


----------



## Marcus (3. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wenn da sich nicht mal einer hat vorschnell von Vorurteilen leiten lassen.
> Ich freue mich schon drauf, wenn die Änderung in Kürze wieder rückgängig gemacht wird.



Fruehenstens wenn Relevanz des Links in Bezug auf Vertiefung des Themas hergestellt ist. Momentan ist das definitiv nicht der Fall. Ich denke, da muss auf der Website schon eine Menge Content hinzukommen, um die Anforderungen an einen Weblink in der Wikipedia zu erfuellen.



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Weblinks sollen es dem Leser ermöglichen, sein Wissen über den Artikelgegenstand zu vertiefen.



In diesem Sinne ist die Entfernung, ungeachtet der Tatsachen ueber Mitgliederzahlen o. ae., voellig zu recht geschehen. Aus dem gleichen Grund habe ich uebrigens auch den Link zu MTB-News.de entfernt - er hatte dort genau so wenig zu suchen. Vermutlich muesste auch der Link zur DIMB geloescht werden - bin mir diesbezueglich aber nicht sicher. Man kann ja auf der Diskussionsseite zum Artikel darueber reden.

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## supasini (3. Oktober 2007)

@ rikman: volle Zustimmung - genau so hatte ich das auch verstanden.

Gibt ja einen ausführlichen Text über Links in Wikipedia. Und bei max. 5 Links pro Thema, keinen Foren, keinen privaten Seiten, keinen Seiten mit kommerziellem Interesse etc. sehe ich wirklich nicht, wieso nach 1 Monat Existenz mit bisher zweifelhaften Aktivitäten (was unterscheidet den MTBvD vom RC Euskirchen? wir haben immerhin ne Halle für's Winter-Trial-Training angemietet etc.) das kleine v durch die Verlinkung "geadelt" wird.

@ Juchhu: die Mitgliederzahlen interessieren mich völlig unabhängig von dem Wikipedia-Link. Also her damit! Und weitere Infos über "die Antwort auf alle Fragen" auch - ich will überzeugt werden, gebt euch mal'n bisschen Mühe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (3. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> dann teil doch wenigstens mal ne Mitgliederzahl mit ("größter")



Welche hättest Du gerne?

Grob 10 mal Mitglieder als die DIMB innerhalb weniger als 2 Monate, und das ohne Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
Konkrete Infos gibt es aber erst, wenn die Presse- und Unternehmenskommunikationsmappe zum Download angeboten wird.
Gut Ding will Weile haben.

@ rikman
Wir werden sehen. 
Anmerkungen dazu habe ich Dir ja per E-Mail geschickt.

VG Martin


----------



## sibby08 (3. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> @ rikman: volle Zustimmung - genau so hatte ich das auch verstanden.
> 
> Gibt ja einen ausführlichen Text über Links in Wikipedia. Und bei max. 5 Links pro Thema, keinen Foren, keinen privaten Seiten, keinen Seiten mit kommerziellem Interesse etc. sehe ich wirklich nicht, wieso nach 1 Monat Existenz mit bisher zweifelhaften Aktivitäten (was unterscheidet den MTBvD vom RC Euskirchen? wir haben immerhin ne Halle für's Winter-Trial-Training angemietet etc.) das kleine v durch die Verlinkung "geadelt" wird.
> 
> @ Juchhu: die Mitgliederzahlen interessieren mich völlig unabhängig von dem Wikipedia-Link. Also her damit! Und weitere Infos über "die Antwort auf alle Fragen" auch - ich will überzeugt werden, gebt euch mal'n bisschen Mühe!


 
Du musst wohl schon den offiziellen Weg einhalten --> 





> office (ät) mtbvde.de


Die Antwort kannst Du ja dann hier veröffentlichen


----------



## icke1 (3. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Welche hättest Du gerne?
> 
> 1. Grob 10 mal Mitglieder als die DIMB innerhalb weniger als 2 Monate, und das ohne Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
> 2. Konkrete Infos gibt es aber erst, wenn die Presse- und Unternehmenskommunikationsmappe zum Download angeboten wird.
> ...




1. Kein wunder. Großteil davon sind ja DIMB Mitglieder 

2. Oh mein Gott wird mir schlecht :kotz: .
   Wieso nennst du den Club dann nicht MTBvWW. (Mountainbikeverbandweltweit) 




P.S.: Übermut tut selten gut


----------



## juchhu (3. Oktober 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> 1. Kein wunder. Großteil davon sind ja DIMB Mitglieder



Ich wußte gar nicht, dass die Mathematik eine so unpräzise (Hilfs)Wissenschaft ist. 

So, meine Lieben, ich beschäftige mich jetzt wieder mit interessanteren Dingen.
In diesem Sinne


----------



## Marcus (3. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen.
> Anmerkungen dazu habe ich Dir ja per E-Mail geschickt.



Ich haette es gern gesehen, wenn du das dort geschrieben haettest wo es hingehoert - naemlich auf die Diskussionsseite des Artikels in der Wikipedia.

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## popeye_mzg (3. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> _Grob 10 mal Mitglieder als die DIMB innerhalb weniger als 2 Monate, und das ohne Öffentlichkeitsarbeit._
> 
> Geht das auch genauer und ohne Gestammel? Kann deine Argumentation so nicht nach vollziehen !
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (3. Oktober 2007)

rikman schrieb:


> Ich haette es gern gesehen, wenn du das dort geschrieben haettest wo es hingehoert - naemlich auf die Diskussionsseite des Artikels in der Wikipedia.
> 
> Viele Gruesse, rikman



Und ich möchte gerne die Gesichter sehen, wenn der Eintrag wieder geändert wird, weil zz. die entsprechenden 'vertiefenden' Infos zum MTBvD veröffentlicht wurden.



popeye_mzg schrieb:


> ...
> Heißt das es dauert genauso lange wie die Veröffentlichung eures Logo´s?
> Das war ja schon eine schwere Geburt ...
> Oder dauert es noch länger?



Es dauert halt so lange, es dauert.

VG Martin


----------



## popeye_mzg (3. Oktober 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> juchhu schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _Grob 10 mal Mitglieder als die DIMB innerhalb weniger als 2 Monate, und das ohne Öffentlichkeitsarbeit._
> ...


----------



## ralf (3. Oktober 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Geht das auch genauer und ohne Gestammel? Kann deine Argumentation so nicht nach vollziehen !




Gewerkschaften halten ihre Mitgliederzahlen immer geheim.  

... obwohl, ... das ist doch ein Club und keine Gewerkschaft ...  



popeye_mzg schrieb:


> P.S. Um Ausreden / bzw. um das Nichtbeantworten von Fragen bist du ja nicht verlegen .....



Das war wohl immer schon so. Der will aber nur spielen ...


----------



## juchhu (3. Oktober 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> _...
> _
> Geht das auch genauer und ohne Gestammel? Kann deine Argumentation so nicht nach vollziehen !
> 
> ...



Die Chinesen sagen: "Wer ein Geschäft eröffnen will, sollte lächeln können!"

Wer eine Frage hat und Antworten haben will, sollte es mit Höflichkeit versuchen.

In diesen Sinne, gutes Gelingen bei Deinem Stuhlgang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (3. Oktober 2007)

Wie Ralf es beschrieben hat: Der will nur spielen  :

... --- ... ,  -- - -... ...- -..  , ... --- ... ;  ;-) 

Wer´s lesen kann ist KLAR im Vorteil .... 

Und die Chinesen sagen auch, das der, der am ERTRINKEN ist wenigstens noch freundlich WINKEN soll !
Also in diesem Sinne .... Dream on !

P.S. Soll ich dir auf meine ernst gemeinte (und meiner Meinung nach höflich gestellte) Frage nach der Mitgliederzahl (als wirkliche Zahl / ohne Ausreden und ohne "bliblablubb" Deinerseits) noch den "roten" Teppich ausrollen?
Was soll der geneigte Leser aus "_Zitat J.: Grob 10 mal Mitglieder als die DIMB innerhalb weniger als 2 Monate, und das ohne Öffentlichkeitsarbeit._entnehmen?
Nimm doch einfach Stellung zu deiner Aussage und meiner höflichen Anfrage!
Kann soooooooo schwer doch nicht sein, oder ?


----------



## Silent (4. Oktober 2007)

rikman schrieb:


> Ich haette es gern gesehen, wenn du das dort geschrieben haettest wo es hingehoert - naemlich auf die Diskussionsseite des Artikels in der Wikipedia.
> 
> Viele Gruesse, rikman


Hallo Marcus,
immerhin hast Du eine Mail bekommen mit Infos.
Als ihr unsere Threads gelöscht habt, ist nichts dergleichen von eurer Seite gekommen, obwohl auch das hätte sein sollen/müssen


----------



## Enrgy (4. Oktober 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Als ihr unsere Threads gelöscht habt, ist nichts dergleichen von eurer Seite gekommen, obwohl auch das hätte sein sollen/müssen


Hier wird wohl mit zweierlei Maß gemessen...


----------



## juchhu (4. Oktober 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hier wird wohl mit zweierlei Maß gemessen...



Alles wird gut.
Wer Fragen hat, soll sich an die bekannte E-Mail-Addy wenden oder sich in Geduld üben. Denn es dauert halt so lange, wie es dauert.


----------



## joscho (4. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Alles wird gut.
> Wer Fragen hat, soll sich an die bekannte E-Mail-Addy wenden



Ist das der verzweifelte Versuch eine Adresse zu etablieren oder Traffic auf die Seite zu bekommen? 



> oder sich in Geduld üben. Denn es dauert halt so lange, wie es dauert.



Hinhaltetaktik. Als Marketingreferent weiß man ja, Hauptsache im Gespräche bleiben - egal wie.
Vergiß zumindest nicht, die Fragen mit Daten/Fakten zu beantworten, die zeitnah zur Fragestellung gegolten haben.


----------



## Delgado (4. Oktober 2007)

Viel andeuten, nichts vorweisen können und sich in Pseudo-Aktivitäten verstecken ..... alles beim Alten  

Heißt das Gestammel weiter oben:

- 10 Mitglieder
- 10 Mitglieder mehr als die DIMB
- 10 x mehr Mitglieder als die DIMB

 

Bis auf die erste Möglichkeit wohl alles eine Frechheit


----------



## Delgado (4. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht zählt juchhu immer noch die avisierten SGV Mitglieder mit   ?

Immerhin gibt es kleinere Bemühungen ...  :


"_Radfahren - Mountainbiking - Wandern

IKZ, SGV, *MTBvD* und Mega-bike laden ein zu einem besonderen Sonntagserlebnis - Sonntag, 07. Oktober 2007  SGV-Wanderheim Forsthaus Löhen, Löhenweg 1, Iserlohn


In der Gruppe macht`s besonderen Spaß 

Für Familien, Naturliebhaber, Radfahrer und Wanderer haben die Organisatoren interessante Routen ausgearbeitet, die als Rundtouren angelegt, die diesem Sonntagserlebnis ein besonderes Flair geben.

...........

Wenn sich Ermüdungserscheinungen zeigen, kann in die nächst niedrigere Leistungsgruppe gewechselt werden.

Ausgebildete Tourenguides des *Mountainbike Verband Deutschland (MTBvD)* führen die Touren. _"

Quelle: www.sgv.de


----------



## popeye_mzg (4. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Viel andeuten, nichts vorweisen können und sich in Pseudo-Aktivitäten verstecken ..... alles beim Alten
> 
> Heißt das Gestammel weiter oben:
> 
> ...



@ J.:  Ich warte noch immer auf die Beantwortung meiner zuvor gestellten Frage.   
Ansonsten kann man sich ja Delgado´s Mutmaßungen derweil auf der Zunge zergehen lassen 
Oder doch mal wieder der Selbstdarsteller ?   
http://www.jepblog.de/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/clipboard01.jpg


----------



## supasini (5. Oktober 2007)

Hi juchhu,



juchhu schrieb:


> Welche hättest Du gerne?
> 
> Grob 10 mal Mitglieder als die DIMB innerhalb weniger als 2 Monate, und das ohne Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
> Konkrete Infos gibt es aber erst, wenn die Presse- und Unternehmenskommunikationsmappe zum Download angeboten wird.
> Gut Ding will Weile haben.



Versteh ich nicht?!



juchhu schrieb:


> Ich wußte gar nicht, dass die Mathematik eine so unpräzise (Hilfs)Wissenschaft ist.



sic 


Lieber Martin,
ich werde nicht per Mail anfragen, sondern mache das hier im Forum (du hast ja auch nicht gezögert, die ganze DIMB-Zerschießungs-Aktion im Forum zu veranstalten). Begründung: die letzte Anfrage per Mail befriedigte zwar teilweise meine Neugier, aber ich habe keine Lust, mich auf Verschwiegenheit"  und "Vertraulichkeit" von Infos verpflichten zu lassen. Insofern finde ich, dass die Infos wenn dann in die Öffentlichkeit gehören. Es handelt sich ja nicht um private Dinge, sondern um einen Verein resp. Verband, der mit dem Anspruch antritt, ALLE MTBler Deutschlands vertreten zu wollen - und damit die DIMB abzulösen.
Also noch mal die ernstgemeinte Frage: wie viele zahlende Einzelmitglieder habt ihr, wie viele nichtzahlende (Ehrenvorstände etc.) und wie viele Vereinsmitglieder (also weil ein Verein bei euch Mitglied geworden ist)? das ist auch wichtig bei Entscheidungen darüber, ob man selber dem Verein beitreten will/soll(te) oder es seinem örtlichen Fahrradverein vorschlägt/als Antrag in die nächste Hauptversammlung einbringt.



juchhu schrieb:


> Und ich möchte gerne die Gesichter sehen, wenn der Eintrag wieder geändert wird, weil zz. die entsprechenden 'vertiefenden' Infos zum MTBvD veröffentlicht wurden.



Wieso? Es geht nicht um klammheimliche Freude oder so was, sondern schlicht darum, dass der Link in der Wikipedia entweder von Größenwahn kündet oder ihr einfach nicht mi den Infos rüberkommt, warum der Link berechtigt ist! Wenn ihr tatsächlich 10x so viele Mitglieder wie die DIMB habt (also ca. 15000, wenn meine Infos stimmen), dann gehört der Link dahin, sofern eure HP mehr als nur die Selbstbeweihräucherung über durchgeführte Fahrtechnikkurse, Touren und ein Logo enthält.
Sonst aber nicht!

Ich glaube, jeder ernsthaft und konstruktiv mitdiskutierende hier sieht das genauso wie ich, dass eine gute und funktionierende Interessenvertretung der MTBler in Deutschland Unterstützung und Respekt verdient. Aber erstmal müssen Taten her. Und dass euer Club wegen der Entstehungsgeschichte zunächst mal ne dicke Hypothek mit sich schleppt ist ja wohl klar, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeDe (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube, jeder ernsthaft und konstruktiv mitdiskutierende hier sieht das genauso wie ich, dass eine gute und funktionierende Interessenvertretung der MTBler in Deutschland Unterstützung und Respekt verdient. Aber erstmal müssen Taten her. Und dass euer Club wegen der Entstehungsgeschichte zunächst mal ne dicke Hypothek mit sich schleppt ist ja wohl klar, oder?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Delgado (5. Oktober 2007)

MTBvD mit eigenem Spam-Forum:

http://www.mtbvd-forum.de/


Jedenfalls kennen wir jetzt die Mitgliederzahl  
Und Martin darf wieder Mod sein  ..... fragt sich nur wie lange


----------



## supasini (5. Oktober 2007)

super.
ich glaube ich richte auf meiner HP in meinem Forum auch nen Radfahrbereich ein. Dann läuft die Kommunikation für alles "Rund um Euskirchen" nur noch darüber. Irgendwann haben wird 100000 Foren.


----------



## juchhu (5. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ...
> sondern um einen Verein resp. Verband, der mit dem Anspruch antritt, ALLE MTBler Deutschlands vertreten zu wollen - und damit die DIMB abzulösen.
> ...
> Aber erstmal müssen Taten her. Und dass euer Club wegen der Entstehungsgeschichte zunächst mal ne dicke Hypothek mit sich schleppt ist ja wohl klar, oder?



Der MTBvD erhebt nicht den Anspuch, alle MTBler Deutschlands vertreten zu wollen. Wir vertreten nur die Interessen unserer Einzelmitglieder, unserer Mitgliedervereine (Vereine und Verbände) und unserer Fördermitglieder (natürliche Personen, Körperschaften und juristischen Personen).

Wg. Taten: Die kommen. Aber Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut.
Wer in der Sportgeschichte mal ein bisschen recherchiert, wird feststellen, dass diese Entwicklung nicht einzigartig war.
Wie es in der MTB-Szene weitergeht, wird duch das Angebot und die Nachfrage bestimmt werden.  Ich sehe überhaupt kein Problem in einem Miteinander zwischen der DIMB und dem MTBvD.


----------



## Delgado (5. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Irgendwann haben wird 100000 Foren.




.... die dann in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwinden.


Wenigstens kann dann aber jeder in seinem bedeutungslosen Forum zensieren was das Zeug hält


----------



## supasini (5. Oktober 2007)

Martin, du beantwortest meine Frage nicht!
Entweder sag, dass du sie nicht beantwortest oder tu's einfach (kann doch nicht so schwer sein).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Der MTBvD erhebt nicht den Anspuch, alle MTBler Deutschlands vertreten zu wollen. Wir vertreten nur die Interessen unserer Einzelmitglieder, unserer Mitgliedervereine (Vereine und Verbände) und unserer Fördermitglieder (natürliche Personen, Körperschaften und juristischen Personen).
> 
> Wg. Taten: Die kommen. Aber Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut.
> Wer in der Sportgeschichte mal ein bisschen recherchiert, wird feststellen, dass diese Entwicklung nicht einzigartig war.
> Wie es in der MTB-Szene weitergeht, wird duch das Angebot und die Nachfrage bestimmt werden.  Ich sehe überhaupt kein Problem in einem Miteinander zwischen der DIMB und dem MTBvD.



Für das Geblubber musst Du Deinen account "unsichtbar" machen?


----------



## juchhu (5. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Martin, du beantwortest meine Frage nicht!
> Entweder sag, dass du sie nicht beantwortest oder tu's einfach (kann doch nicht so schwer sein).



Deine Frage zu Mitgliederzahlen wird nicht hier sondern frühestens zusammen mit unseren Partnern auf einer gemeinsamen Pressekonferenz beantwortet werden. Es dauert halt so lange, wie es dauert.
Dafür ist das Programm und die Organisation zu komplex, um vorschnell irgendwelche Informationen und Sachstände rauszuhauen, die noch nicht abschließend mit unseren Partnern verhandelt und vereinbart sind.


----------



## Delgado (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub der MTBvD steht ziemlich Kopf.


----------



## supasini (5. Oktober 2007)

ohohoh, Delgado:

"Das Logo für Veröffentlichungen

Grafik, Schriftzug und Name bilden das Logo des Mountainbike Verband Deutschland e.V.
Sie treten nur gemeinsam auf. Das Urheberrecht des Logos liegt bei Carsten Oswald. Die Nutzungs- und Verwertungrechte des Logos liegen ausschließlich beim Mountainbike Verband Deutschland e.V.

*Das Logo ist unantastbar. Es darf nicht verändert oder nachgebaut werden.* Zusätzliche Elemente, z. B. weitere Schriftzüge oder Visuals, dürfen nicht mit dem Logo kombiniert werden. Das Logo darf nur mit der Hintergrundfarbe weiß verwendet werden.
Eine Verwendung des Logos ist nur mit vorheriger schriftlicher Zustimmung des Mountainbike Verband Deutschland e.V. gestattet."

Quelle: http://www.mtbvd.de/index.php?/pages/impressum.html


----------



## Delgado (5. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Es dauert halt so lange, wie es dauert.




Hört man immer öfter von Dir  

Hast Du das aus Deiner aktiven MTB-Touren-Zeit herübergerettet.
Damals sozusagen die Standartantwort auf die Frage:

"_Martiiiiin, wann kommst Du endlich naaaaaaach???"_


----------



## supasini (5. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Deine Frage zu Mitgliederzahlen wird nicht hier sondern frühestens zusammen mit unseren Partnern auf einer gemeinsamen Pressekonferenz beantwortet werden. Es dauert halt so lange, wie es dauert.
> Dafür ist das Programm und die Organisation zu komplex, um vorschnell irgendwelche Informationen und Sachstände rauszuhauen, die noch nicht abschließend mit unseren Partnern verhandelt und vereinbart sind.



ok.
wenn auch unbefriedigend.
Zeitplan? ne, egal, ich muss arbeiten, und dann geh ich biken, würd vielleicht manchem auch ganz gut tun!


----------



## juchhu (5. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hört man immer öfter von Dir
> 
> Hast Du das aus Deiner aktiven MTB-Touren-Zeit herübergerettet.
> Damals sozusagen die Standartantwort auf die Frage:
> ...



How, die Änderung ging aber schnell. 
Das war aber auch besser so. 

Denn Martin @supasini hat da gut aufgepasst.


----------



## Delgado (5. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ohohoh, Delgado:
> 
> "Das Logo für Veröffentlichungen
> 
> ...



Du meinst das ist so gschützt, dass sogar der Vorstand Fake-Logos verwenden muss?   

Muss ich ma Ümmel erzählen .... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297642


----------



## supasini (5. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Du meinst das ist so gschützt, dass sogar der Vorstand Fake-Logos verwenden muss?
> 
> Muss ich ma Ümmel erzählen .... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297642





(mir gefällt dein blaues aber auch besser...)


----------



## juchhu (5. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Du meinst das ist so gschützt, dass sogar der Vorstand Fake-Logos verwenden muss?
> 
> Muss ich ma Ümmel erzählen .... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297642



Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen um Ümmel. Der ist Sprecher der RG Sauerland und hat die Lizenz zum Töten, äh Logonutzen. 

Übrigens gabs das weiße MTBvD auf blauen Hintergrund Logo schon vor dem offiziellen MTBvD Logo. Da habe ich übrigens das Urheber-, Nutzungs- und Verwertungsrecht dran. 

Treibs nicht zu doll, mein Freund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Treibs nicht zu doll, mein Freund.




Du hast doch gar keine Freunde .....


----------



## icke1 (5. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Deine Frage zu Mitgliederzahlen wird nicht hier sondern frühestens zusammen mit unseren Partnern auf einer gemeinsamen Pressekonferenz beantwortet werden. Es dauert halt so lange, wie es dauert.
> Dafür ist das Programm und die Organisation zu komplex, um vorschnell irgendwelche Informationen und Sachstände rauszuhauen, die noch nicht abschließend mit unseren Partnern verhandelt und vereinbart sind.





Mir scheint so als hättest du Angst die Zahl zu sagen , weil dich sonst viele Leute auslachen würden wenn du dein " Ziel / Vorhaben " was du Anfangs groß angekündigt hast mal wieder nicht einhalten kannst. 

Aber mach mal ne große Pressekonferenz. Freu mich dann schon auf die Bild wenn Ihr auf der ersten Seite zu sehen sein.


----------



## popeye_mzg (5. Oktober 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Mir scheint so als hättest du Angst die Zahl zu sagen , weil dich sonst viele Leute auslachen würden wenn du dein " Ziel / Vorhaben " was du Anfangs groß angekündigt hast mal wieder nicht einhalten kannst.
> Aber mach mal ne große Pressekonferenz. Freu mich dann schon auf die Bild wenn Ihr auf der ersten Seite zu sehen sein.



Wie? Hat die Obdachlosenzeitung schon eine derartige Auflage, das sie jetzt schon zu "Pressekonferenzen" eines Provinzclubs gehen und das dann noch wirklich auf der 1. Seite bringen wollen?   
Na denn: Mut zur Lücke liebe Obdachlosenzeitung. Haut rein Jungs


----------



## icke1 (5. Oktober 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Wie? Hat die Obdachlosenzeitung schon eine derartige Auflage, das sie jetzt schon zu "Pressekonferenzen" eines Provinzclubs gehen und das dann noch wirklich auf der 1. Seite bringen wollen?
> Na denn: Mut zur Lücke liebe Obdachlosenzeitung. Haut rein Jungs




Ich weiß nicht, ist das überhaupt wichtig genug für die Obdachlosenzeitung. Ich glaube die haben doch immer wesentlich wichtigere Themen als nen Provinzclub.


----------



## Splash (5. Oktober 2007)

Mich würde ja mal ne Zahl interessieren, bei der auch aufgeschlüsselt ist, wie viele der Mitglieder über Wanderverbände o.ä. kommen, wie viele ggf Radsportspezifische Vereine und wie viele Mitglieder Einzelmitglieder sind. Das könnte man dann auch noch mal mit der DIMB vergleichen ...

Ansonsten warte ich aber noch auf die erste Aktion, wo der Verein da mal glänzen kann und zeigt, dass er sich auch von nem Dackelzüchterverein wirklich abhebt ...


----------



## popeye_mzg (5. Oktober 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal ne Zahl interessieren, bei der auch aufgeschlüsselt ist, wie viele der Mitglieder über Wanderverbände o.ä. kommen, wie viele ggf Radsportspezifische Vereine und wie viele Mitglieder Einzelmitglieder sind. Das könnte man dann auch noch mal mit der DIMB vergleichen ...
> 
> Ansonsten warte ich aber noch auf die erste Aktion, wo der Verein da mal glänzen kann und zeigt, dass er sich auch von nem Dackelzüchterverein wirklich abhebt ...



Du wirst darauf ebenso wenig eine Antwort bekommen, die aussagekräftig  und ehrlich  ist, wie ich.
Wenn man schon mit Zahlen so "geheim" umgeht, kann m.M. nach von Marketing / Werbung für einen Club/Verein keine Rede sein. 
Aber bei der Vorlesung hat J. wohl mal wieder gefehlt ... weil:zu beschäftigt, muss noch was vorbereiten, u.ä. .... kennt man ja inzwischen.
Also was soll´s? Über den Status Dackelzüchterverein mit Alterspräsi und Dreigestirn wird man nicht hinaus kommen


----------



## icke1 (5. Oktober 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Du wirst darauf ebenso wenig eine Antwort bekommen, die aussagekräftig  und ehrlich  ist, wie ich.
> Wenn man schon mit Zahlen so "geheim" umgeht, kann m.M. nach von Marketing / Werbung für einen Club/Verein keine Rede sein.
> Aber bei der Vorlesung hat J. wohl mal wieder gefehlt ... weil:zu beschäftigt, muss noch was vorbereiten, u.ä. .... kennt man ja inzwischen.
> Also was soll´s? Über den Status Dackelzüchterverein mit Alterspräsi wird man nicht hinaus kommen





....


----------



## arkonis (5. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Der MTBvD erhebt nicht den Anspuch, alle MTBler Deutschlands vertreten zu wollen. Wir vertreten nur die Interessen unserer Einzelmitglieder, unserer Mitgliedervereine (Vereine und Verbände) und unserer Fördermitglieder (natürliche Personen, Körperschaften und juristischen Personen).
> 
> Wg. Taten: Die kommen. Aber Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut.
> Wer in der Sportgeschichte mal ein bisschen recherchiert, wird feststellen, dass diese Entwicklung nicht einzigartig war.
> Wie es in der MTB-Szene weitergeht, wird duch das Angebot und die Nachfrage bestimmt werden.  Ich sehe überhaupt kein Problem in einem Miteinander zwischen der DIMB und dem MTBvD.



Es ist erstmal der MTB verband von Deutschland und so wie sich dieser Verband darstellt wird dabei versucht die tatsächliche Bedeutungslosigkeit durch ein sehr zweifelhaftes Marketing aufzuwerten. 
Daher wird sich die "Mtb-Szene" zurecht verrscht fühlen. Besonders dann wenn erste Pressemitteilungen des MtbvD auftauchen die wohl kaum mit der Fußnote "Wir vertreten nur ...." versehen werden sondern mit Sicherheit dem (nicht passenden) Bild eines größeren Verbandes gerecht werden wollen (der Nachfrage wegen ). Das mit "Angebot und Nachfrage" ist sicher auch nicht die Basis auf der sich ein e.V. einstellen sollte. 
Da errinere ich mich noch an die Konzepte mit einem sehr straffen Zeitplan eines J., wurden diese Konzepte doch als Beleg für die Unfähigkeit des anderen Vereins dargestellt, kann nun Rom lange auf sich warten.


----------



## icke1 (5. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Es ist erstmal der MTB verband von Deutschland und so wie sich dieser Verband darstellt wird dabei versucht die tatsächliche Bedeutungslosigkeit durch ein sehr zweifelhaftes Marketing aufzuwerten.
> Daher wird sich die "Mtb-Szene" zurecht verrscht fühlen. Besonders dann wenn erste Pressemitteilungen des MtbvD auftauchen die wohl kaum mit der Fußnote "Wir vertreten nur ...." versehen werden sondern mit Sicherheit dem (nicht passenden) Bild eines größeren Verbandes gerecht werden wollen (der Nachfrage wegen ). Das mit "Angebot und Nachfrage" ist sicher auch nicht die Basis auf der sich ein e.V. einstellen sollte.
> Da errinere ich mich noch an die Konzepte mit einem sehr straffen Zeitplan eines J., wurden diese Konzepte doch als Beleg für die Unfähigkeit des anderen Vereins dargestellt, kann nun Rom lange auf sich warten.





Marketing???  Seh ich keine Spur von  

das ganze mit dem Club hier erinnert mich irgendwie an Hunde . Je kleiner sie sind desto lauter Kleffen die Bister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (6. Oktober 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> das ganze mit dem Club hier erinnert mich irgendwie an Hunde . Je kleiner sie sind desto lauter Kleffen die Bister


----------



## ralf (6. Oktober 2007)

... na, das mit dem *mtbv-dingsda-Forum* scheint sich ja zu einer wirklichen Alternative von mtb-News zu entwickeln.  

Da sollte J. sich doch final entscheiden nur noch dort "busy" zu sein ... ... und hier einfach zu verschwinden.  

Ralf


----------



## arkonis (6. Oktober 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Marketing???  Seh ich keine Spur von



naja Marketing im Sinne von Angaben von Mitgleiderangaben die anscheinend durch den Wandersverein aufgewerten werden soll, so vollmundige Formulierung "größter MTB verband Deutschlands" ohne das sich einer davon distanziert hätte, im Gegenteil durch die Diskussion mit Rikmann der Anspruch nochmal bekräftigt wurde. Dazu noch die Ankündigungen von neuen "großen Vorhaben" auf die wir gespannt sein müssen ohne Konkret zu werden.
Das ist Marketing. Dazu gehört es auch immer im Gespräch zu bleiben.
Es zeugt auch nicht gerade von Ehrlichkeit so an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen.


----------



## popeye_mzg (6. Oktober 2007)

Um dann mal bei den von J. geliebten Sprichworten zu beiben:
Wer einmal ..... , dem glaubt man nicht .... , den Rest kennst du ja J., oder ? ;-)
Laß das geneigte Publikum doch bitte nicht bis Weihnachten warten, denn da werden die Meisten eine kleine Feier haben 
(Ok du nicht, du musst ja noch x y z vorbereiten ...etc.)


----------



## icke1 (6. Oktober 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Um dann mal bei den von J. geliebten Sprichworten zu beiben:
> Wer einmal ..... , dem glaubt man nicht .... , den Rest kennst du ja J., oder ? ;-)
> Laß das geneigte Publikum doch bitte nicht bis Weihnachten warten, denn da werden die Meisten eine kleine Feier haben
> (Ok du nicht, du musst ja noch x y z vorbereiten ...etc.)





Nicht zu vergessen die Pressekonferenz Organisieren , was allerdings so lange dauert das selbige wieder hinfällig ist, weil es dann schon wieder neue Dinge zu berichten gibt, die man wiederum auf einer Pressekonferenz mitteilen muß ( und wir beginnen von vorne )


----------



## schneifel (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi, 
muss ab und an in diesen interessanten treat schauen!

Frage mich wirklich, ob so ein verband die interessen seiner mitglieder wahrnimmt.

Sehr viel tamtam und wenig facts....tztz

Fein, dass so manch einer keinen verband  braucht und sich ganz spontan mit freunden zum radeln trifft

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (8. Oktober 2007)

schneifel schrieb:


> Fein, dass so manch einer keinen verband  braucht und sich ganz spontan mit freunden zum radeln trifft
> 
> lg


----------



## bikekiller (8. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


>



BTW tigga, wann fahren wir mal wieder zusammen ???


----------



## ralf (8. Oktober 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> BTW tigga, wann fahren wir mal wieder zusammen ???



... nehmt aber wenigstens ein Pflaster mit  ... ... wenn ihr schon am Verband spart ...   ...  

LG Ralf


----------



## bikekiller (8. Oktober 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... nehmt aber wenigstens ein Pflaster mit  ... ... wenn ihr schon am Verband spart ...   ...
> 
> LG Ralf



Nana, nur weil ich einen kleinen Unfall hatte, muss man mir doch nicht gleich so schräg kommen oder ? Man kann sich im Leben immer mal verfahren, oder ?

Ralf, hoffentlich sehen wir uns dieses Jahr noch einmal wieder. Ich versuche am Mittwoch zur Wellness Tour zu erscheinen.


----------



## carmin (9. Oktober 2007)

Manche Witze sind aber auch extrem subtil... Oder ist das mit dem Unfall etwa auch als Wink zu verstehen?

Aber was ich eigentlich fragen wollte...





juchhu schrieb:


> Deine Frage zu Mitgliederzahlen wird nicht hier ... beantwortet werden. ... Dafür ist das Programm und die Organisation zu komplex, um vorschnell irgendwelche Informationen und Sachstände rauszuhauen, die noch nicht abschließend mit unseren Partnern verhandelt und vereinbart sind.


Verstehe ich das recht, die Mitgliederzahl ist das Ergebnis irgendwelcher Verhandlungen? Oder ist die Mitgliederzahl eine Verhandlungsgrundlage, von der die "Partner" erst nach Unterschrift erfahren sollen?


----------



## bikekiller (9. Oktober 2007)

nö, den Unfall gab es wirklich... bin mit nem Auto zusammen gekracht und freundlicherweise haben mich drei Mitbiker sensationell betreut und nicht im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Splash (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich hatte den Unfall aber auch als die Zeit des ersten Vorsitzes bei diesem Vereinsverbandschen oder wie auch immer verstanden ...


----------



## Delgado (9. Oktober 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... nehmt aber wenigstens ein Pflaster mit  ... ... wenn ihr schon am Verband spart ...   ...
> 
> LG Ralf



 

Hallo bikekilla,    ,

Mein Verband ist wieder runter und meine Haxen wieder schön  
Extra für Dich, selbstredend   

Und hier schon unser Date:

14.10. 10:30 Uhr mit SIT ab Bensberg, Gruppe C. Solanum kommt auch.

Bis dann .... 

Tigga


----------



## bikekiller (9. Oktober 2007)

gebongt


----------



## wogru (9. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo bikekilla,    ,
> 
> Mein Verband ist wieder runter und meine Haxen wieder schön
> Extra für Dich, selbstredend
> ...



Gibt es einen Grund warum alle mit Stefan fahren wollen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund warum alle mit Stefan fahren wollen ?




Viel mehr als einen ....


----------



## wogru (9. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Viel mehr als einen ....



da wird der arme alte Mann ja richtig gefordert werden am Sonntag. Bin gespannt ob er mit dem Leistungsdruck umgehen kann.


----------



## Delgado (9. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> da wird der arme alte Mann ja richtig gefordert werden am Sonntag. Bin gespannt ob er mit dem Leistungsdruck umgehen kann.



Kaum hat mann die 40 voll wird man an jeder Ecke angemacht ....  

So alt bin ich nun auch wieder nicht!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wogru (9. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kaum hat mann die 40 voll wird man an jeder Ecke angemacht ....
> 
> So alt bin ich nun auch wieder nicht!!!!!!!!!



Also ich meine den armen Gruppe-C-Guide von SIT, der ist aber schon 40+++++++++++


----------



## Delgado (9. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Also ich meine den armen Gruppe-C-Guide von SIT, der ist aber schon 40+++++++++++



Isch weiß  

Aber wir machen keinen Druck .... weil wegen Tune-FRM Cup Finale am Vortag mit anschließendem exzessiven Feiern der guten Ergebnisse  


BTW: Können wir den Fred jetzt wieder seinem ursprünglichen Zweck zuführen?


----------



## Enrgy (9. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> BTW: Können wir den Fred jetzt wieder seinem ursprünglichen Zweck zuführen?



atomrofl...Spammer regen sich über sich selbst auf.....


----------



## Delgado (9. Oktober 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> atomrofl...Spammer regen sich über sich selbst auf.....



Klar, was denkst Du denn?  

Die können sogar über sich selbst lachen und müssen nicht alle Nase lang rikman & Co. mit nervigem Beiträgemelden auf den Sack gehen ....  

Dir weiterhin ein fröhliches Spammen


----------



## supasini (9. Oktober 2007)

so langsam sickern Informationen durch:

=================================================
die Anfänger-Tour wurde geführt von Thomas Beckemeier, Leiter der Regionalgruppen auf Bundesebene des *MTBvD*, sowie von Benno Wolfgang Ecker, Geschäftsführer des *Sauerländer Gebirgsvereins*. *Die Vereine kooperieren schon länger miteinander und sind durch gegenseitige Mitgliedschaften eng verzahnt*.
"Wir möchten gerne eine Mountainbike-Gruppe im SGV etablieren"
==============================================
http://www.ikz-online.de/ikz/ikz.is...Stadt&region=Iserlohn&auftritt=IKZ&dbserver=1

interessant ist daneben, dass Probleme mit temporalen Aussagen weiter verbreitet sind als vermutet: "schon bald..." "schon länger..." etc.

Ob das wohl schon die angekündigte Pressekonferenz war?


----------



## Splash (9. Oktober 2007)

Der SGV dürfte auch >99% der Mitglieder im Varbandspäckchen stellen (Vermutung, Beweise zum Gegenteil gerne gesehen)

Ist das Biker-Verbandspäckchen evtl gar die MTB-Gruppe im SGV?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (9. Oktober 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Nana, nur weil ich einen kleinen Unfall hatte, muss man mir doch nicht gleich so schräg kommen oder ? Man kann sich im Leben immer mal verfahren, oder ?
> 
> Ralf, hoffentlich sehen wir uns dieses Jahr noch einmal wieder. Ich versuche am Mittwoch zur Wellness Tour zu erscheinen.



Hi Gertrud,

klar, ich versuche morgen auf jeden Fall dabei zu sein, wenn Du da bist sowieso   ... vorausgesetzt, mein Herbstinfekt hat sich weitgehend entfernt. Da hilft wohl auch kein Verband.  

Und Übrigens: Klar kann man sich im Leben mal verfahren ...  



carmin schrieb:


> Manche Witze sind aber auch extrem subtil... Oder ist das mit dem Unfall etwa auch als Wink zu verstehen?



... zugegeben, der war schon was für Beteiligte, schön doppelsinnig   ... *aber gut, gell* ...  



Delgado schrieb:


> Klar, was denkst Du denn?
> 
> Die können sogar über sich selbst lachen und müssen nicht alle Nase lang rikman & Co. mit nervigem Beiträgemelden auf den Sack gehen ....
> 
> Dir weiterhin ein fröhliches Spammen



... jo.  In diesem Zusammenhang noch einmal ein wortloser Beitrag aus diesem Fräd ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## popeye_mzg (9. Oktober 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... jo.  In diesem Zusammenhang noch einmal ein wortloser Beitrag aus diesem Fräd ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf




  Melden macht frei ...., heißt das glaube ich .... (der Meldeorgie sind Tür und Tor geöffnet  )
Jedoch so leicht kommst du J. uns (mir) nicht aus. 
Melde doch mal endlich (und für dich extra nochmal zum mit meißeln) die nicht "gefakte" Mitgliederzahl eures "Dackelclubs"  , sorry den Beleg eines Vereins musst du mir erst belegen (Eine Anzahl von über 200 Personen wäre m.M nach ´ne Ansage) (nicht der Eintrag in irgendein Register o.ä.).  

In dem Zusammenhang mal eine konkrete Frage: Wann bekomme ich eine konkrete Antwort auf meine (schon vor diversen Seiten gestellte) Frage?
Ist das wirklich soooooo schwer? .... (Scheint so, denn J. macht sich dünne ;-) )

Im Voraus schon mal Danke für eine "gescheite" und "aussagekräftige" Antwort !


----------



## icke1 (9. Oktober 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Melden macht frei ...., heißt das glaube ich .... (der Meldeorgie sind Tür und Tor geöffnet  )
> Jedoch so leicht kommst du J. uns (mir) nicht aus.
> Melde doch mal endlich (und für dich extra nochmal zum mit meißeln) die nicht "gefakte" Mitgliederzahl eures "Dackelclubs"  , sorry den Beleg eines Vereins musst du mir erst belegen (Eine Anzahl von über 200 Personen wäre m.M nach ´ne Ansage) (nicht der Eintrag in irgendein Register o.ä.).
> 
> ...




Vor allem eine Zahl OHNE Vereine ( z.B.: SGV wobei ich noch nicht mal glaube das der Mitglied ist ).


----------



## Delgado (10. Oktober 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Im Voraus schon mal Danke für eine "gescheite" und "aussagekräftige" Antwort !



Das forderst Du von juchhu?


----------



## Splash (10. Oktober 2007)

Ihr müsst vorsichtig sein, sonst droht euch der sauerländische Regionalprinz des Kampfdackelzüchterverbandes auch noch ...



			
				Becky schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Splah,
> 
> schön das Du mal wieder Aktiv im Forum bist.
> 
> ...



Ich habe aber weder Vereinbarung mit dem Verbandspäckchen, noch bin ich derzeit DIMB-Aktivist. Er hätte besser mit "oder ich lasse den Juchhu Deinen Anrufbeantworter vollquatschen" drohen sollen ...


----------



## Delgado (10. Oktober 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Ihr müsst vorsichtig sein, sonst droht euch der sauerländische Regionalprinz des Kampfdackelzüchterverbandes auch noch ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe aber weder Vereinbarung mit dem Verbandspäckchen, noch bin ich derzeit DIMB-Aktivist. Er hätte besser mit "oder ich lasse den Juchhu Deinen Anrufbeantworter vollquatschen" drohen sollen ...




Martin ist z. Zt. wohl in Vorbereitungen für die Mitgliederversammlung der DIMB am Sonntag .....
Vielleicht will er noch'n paar Mitglieder (ab)werben  

Läuft wohl aber eher auf Steinigung heraus  

Von daher würd ich das entspannt sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (10. Oktober 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich habe aber weder Vereinbarung mit dem Verbandspäckchen, *noch bin ich derzeit DIMB-Aktivist. *


Dann solltest Du das hier ändern lassen:



> Nordrhein-Westfalen (Süd)
> Michael Aman
> 
> email: Ig.rhein-sieg (et) dimb.de


Quelle: DIMB


----------



## bikekiller (10. Oktober 2007)

Lieber Delgado,

leider nimmt mich der SIT chief nicht mehr mit. Die Gruppe ist angeblisch schon voll (obwohl sie das gestern online noch nicht war...) naja, was willste machen. Dann fahr ich halt daheim - ist auch viiiieeel schöner ;o) also dann:

bis zum Winterpokal !!!
Servus


----------



## Delgado (10. Oktober 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du das hier ändern lassen:
> 
> 
> Quelle: DIMB




Haben eigentlich alle Korinthenkacker zum MTBvD rübergemacht?


----------



## Delgado (10. Oktober 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Lieber Delgado,
> 
> leider nimmt mich der SIT chief nicht mehr mit. Die Gruppe ist angeblisch schon voll (obwohl sie das gestern online noch nicht war...) naja, was willste machen. Dann fahr ich halt daheim - ist auch viiiieeel schöner ;o) also dann:
> 
> ...



 

Kriegst 'ne PN von mir ....


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. Oktober 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Lieber Delgado,
> 
> leider nimmt mich der SIT chief nicht mehr mit. Die Gruppe ist angeblisch schon voll (obwohl sie das gestern online noch nicht war...) naja, was willste machen. Dann fahr ich halt daheim - ist auch viiiieeel schöner ;o) also dann:
> 
> ...



Liebe Gertrud,
die Tour C steht deshalb noch nicht als ausgebucht im Netz, weil es noch *einen *freien Platz gibt, Du Dich aber mit *zwei *Personen anmelden wolltest.
Zwei Plätze gäbe es noch bei Tour E.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## bikekiller (10. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Liebe Gertrud,
> die Tour C steht deshalb noch nicht als ausgebucht im Netz, weil es noch *einen *freien Platz gibt, Du Dich aber mit *zwei *Personen anmelden wolltest.
> Zwei Plätze gäbe es noch bei Tour E.
> 
> ...



Mannomannomann, #2 ist doch so klein, das hätte auch noch gepasst oder ?     wollte doch mit the tigga fahren und solanum, meiner RSF Chefin.

Jetzt fahr ich Sonntag heim zu Mutti und futter mir den Bauch voll, um dann anschliessend die Mettmanner Berge unsicher zu machen. Kein Problem. Nächstes Mal melde ich mich früher an. SIT bleibt aber selbstredend mein Favorit in Sachen Touren in der Heimat und in den Alpen.  

Und danke für die E R K L Ä R U N G !!!


----------



## bikekiller (10. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Haben eigentlich alle Korinthenkacker zum MTBvD rübergemacht?



Heißt es nicht Korinthenk*n*acker ???


----------



## Delgado (12. Oktober 2007)

Böse bikekiller  oder soll isch Herbert sagen ...?

Hälst Du die Jungs doch von wichtigen Tätigkeiten ab  

Demnächst gibt's für Neumitglieder vom MTBvD ein Race oder Downhillike mit passender Bekleidung und Fahrtechnikkurs für lau  

Außerdem ein Komplettpaket für Racer mit Shuttelservice zu Rennen, Übernachtung, Rahmenprogramm, Siegerehrung mit Fernsehübertragung und und und ....

Echt beeindruckend .... oder nur visionäres Fake-Gesülze?

http://www.mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?p=123#post123


----------



## bikekiller (12. Oktober 2007)

Oooch, ich wollte den Ex Kollegen doch nur ein neues Mitglied bescheren, weil doch immer nur 15 User dort registriert waren. So wurde Herbert Nr. 16. Leider hatten die nix anderes zu tun, als zu recherchieren, welcher Mensch sich dahinter verbirgt. So ist meine süße Tarnung innerhalb von 5 Minuten aufgedeckt von aufgeweckten MTBvD watchdogs. Wie schrecklich für Herbert !!!

   
   

Naja, ich sage immer, Schlechtes denkt, wer schlecht ist oder frei übersetzt: zu viel Argwohn schadet einem manchmal selbst... viel Erfolg beim Aufbau des Forums an dieser Stelle. Ich besuche es jedenfalls nicht mehr. Und das schöne ist: Ich muss es ja auch nicht !!!


----------



## wogru (12. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Böse bikekiller  oder soll isch Herbert sagen ...?
> 
> Hälst Du die Jungs doch von wichtigen Tätigkeiten ab
> 
> ...


Bestimmt nur visionäres Gesülze, es zählen nur Taten !! 
Aber auf das MTBvD-Racing-Team freue ich mich schon, endlich habe ich ein neues Ziel bei den Rennveranstaltungen: Egal wie, Hauptsache vor denen !!
Bin gespannt wie die Unterstützung von dem Racing-Team in Dubai aussieht oder sind die dort nicht dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (12. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Bestimmt nur visionäres Gesülze, es zählen nur Taten !!
> Aber auf das MTBvD-Racing-Team freue ich mich schon, endlich habe ich ein neues Ziel bei den Rennveranstaltungen: Egal wie, Hauptsache vor denen !!
> Bin gespannt wie die Unterstützung von dem Racing-Team in Dubai aussieht oder sind die dort nicht dabei ?



Das Dubai-Event wird zur Zeit noch verhandelt  

Wahrscheinlich gibt's Kettenöl gratis  
Oder getrocknete Kamelschei$$e für's Lagerfeuer  

@wogru, Racing Team ist bei der DIMB ja schon ein Trupp von Hinterherfahrern  
Sehmer uns Sonntag bei Sit?

@bikekilla, Spaß geht mal gar nicht beim MTBvD   Alles völlig ernst da 


BTW: Der MTBvD steckt zur Zeit in Verhandlungen, für das 24h Rennen in Dubai die Strecke zu klimatisieren. Ist das nix?

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/0,1518,509514,00.html


----------



## wogru (12. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> ...
> @wogru, Racing Team ist bei der DIMB ja schon ein Trupp von Hinterherfahrern
> Sehmer uns Sonntag bei Sit?


Jo, sehen uns am Sonntag, ich bin aber mit dem A-Team unterwegs.
Habe gehört die Mitglieder des MTBvD wollen in einheitlichen Trikots, die sie für ihren Mitgliederbeitrag bekommen, erscheinen  


Delgado schrieb:


> ...BTW: Der MTBvD steckt zur Zeit in Verhandlungen, für das 24h Rennen in Dubai die Strecke zu klimatisieren. Ist das nix?
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/0,1518,509514,00.html


Endlich mal etwas vernünftiges, dachte schon ich würde bei dem Rennen schwitzen.


----------



## zak0r (12. Oktober 2007)

forumsoftware pfui, bitte doppelpost löschen


----------



## zak0r (12. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Endlich mal etwas vernünftiges, dachte schon ich würde bei dem Rennen schwitzen.




schweiss? das wäre ja sport!


ich halte die partnerschaft mit dem gebirgsverein übrigens für vorzüglich und beispielhaft! schliesslich hat der sauerländer gebirgsverein (besser wäre hügelheimatverein) ähnlich wenig mit gebirge zu tun wie der MTBvD mit mountainbiken.
schlage vor ihr nennt euch beide feierlich um: 
1. sauerländer heimat-herd-hügelverein SHHH und 
2.  Vereinsverein für Fahrradmodellbau und Biergartenbesuche mit Anfahrt per geländetauglichem Veloziped VFBAgV


----------



## ralf (12. Oktober 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Oooch, ich wollte den Ex Kollegen doch nur ein neues Mitglied bescheren, weil doch immer nur 15 User dort registriert waren. So wurde Herbert Nr. 16. Leider hatten die nix anderes zu tun, als zu recherchieren, welcher Mensch sich dahinter verbirgt. So ist meine süße Tarnung innerhalb von 5 Minuten aufgedeckt von aufgeweckten MTBvD watchdogs. Wie schrecklich für Herbert !!!
> ...



... egal, wenn man mal kurz drüber liest, stellt der geneigte Leser fest, daß da einige Klone _(schreibt man das so?)_ am Werk sind. Die machen dann in *gefakten Diskussionen* selbst die Traffic.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Passy (12. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das Dubai-Event wird zur Zeit noch verhandelt
> 
> Wahrscheinlich gibt's Kettenöl gratis
> Oder getrocknete Kamelschei$$e für's Lagerfeuer
> ...





Hallo, 

ihr könnt mir sicher helfen.
Das mit Dubai finde ich super interresant.
Wo und bei wem kann man sich anmelden?


----------



## icke1 (12. Oktober 2007)

Ähhhhhh , Ja ne is klar


----------



## ralf (13. Oktober 2007)

- Zensiert -


----------



## DieKatze (13. Oktober 2007)

"- Zensiert -"

Warum das denn? Ich fand an deinem vorherigen Beitrag nichts kritikwürdiges.

Btw. Hallo zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (13. Oktober 2007)

DieKatze schrieb:


> "- Zensiert -"
> 
> Warum das denn? Ich fand an deinem vorherigen Beitrag nichts kritikwürdiges.
> 
> Btw. Hallo zusammen




Hallo Katze!

Willkommen an Board!  Hast Du auch ein Bike oder läufst Du auf Pfötchen?


Gruß
Achim


----------



## DieKatze (14. Oktober 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo Katze!
> 
> Willkommen an Board!  Hast Du auch ein Bike oder läufst Du auf Pfötchen?
> 
> ...



Danke für die Begrüßung.
Natürlich habe ich ein Bike, sogar zwei.
War auch heute mit meinem "Stadtbike" unterwegs. Natürlich..., bei dem tollen Wetter. Allerdings hat es sich mein Personal-Guide mal wieder nicht nehmen lassen, irgendwo im Wald mit mir rumzukurven. Ging aber, auch ohne MTB.  
Gruß


----------



## bikekiller (15. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

hier geht das aber ab...


----------



## Delgado (15. Oktober 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier geht das aber ab...



Wo ist eigentlich der MTBvD abgeblieben?

Keine Präsenz bei der DIMB Mitgliederversammlung, 
keine Präsenz beim SIT Indian Summer,
keine Präsenz im Wald .....

Sind die schon Geschichte?


----------



## joscho (15. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der MTBvD abgeblieben?
> 
> Keine Präsenz bei der DIMB Mitgliederversammlung,
> keine Präsenz beim SIT Indian Summer,
> keine Präsenz im Wald .....



Das wäre Basisarbeit - und um die Basis geht es wohl nicht.



> Sind die schon Geschichte?



Ich befürchte - nein


----------



## wogru (15. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der MTBvD abgeblieben?
> 
> Keine Präsenz bei der DIMB Mitgliederversammlung,
> keine Präsenz beim SIT Indian Summer,
> ...


Wie, habt ihr keine Wanderer gesehen ? Uns sind mindestens 3 Wandergruppen entgegen gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (15. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Wie, habt ihr keine Wanderer gesehen ? Uns sind mindestens 3 Wandergruppen entgegen gekommen




Stöcke-Anspitzer


----------



## popeye_mzg (15. Oktober 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Das wäre Basisarbeit - und um die Basis geht es wohl nicht.
> 
> *Basisarbeit beginnt an der Basis: Also quasi bei den ca. 30 Usern in deren Forum (ok Fakes und Trafficuser ausgenommen  )* NIE ? !
> 
> ...



Geschichte? Wie will man Geschichte schreiben, wenn man keine Zukunft hat?
(P.S. @ J ich warte immer noch auf ein aussagefähiges Statement. @Delgado du hast wohl recht :-D ;-) )
Grüße


----------



## joscho (15. Oktober 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Geschichte? Wie will man Geschichte schreiben, wenn man keine Zukunft hat?
> Grüße



Ich glaube/befürchte, dass Du Dich hier gewaltig irrst. Die Motivationen sind mannigfaltig und zumindest teilweise sehr ausgeprägt - ob sie was mit Mountainbiken zu tuen haben bezweifle ich?
Und wenn man auch keine Pressekonferenz auf dem Ergo abhalten kann, so lassen sich dort doch eine Menge andere Dinge verrichten.
Also, warum soll der Verbandsverein keine Zukunft haben?


----------



## popeye_mzg (15. Oktober 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich glaube/befürchte, dass Du Dich hier gewaltig irrst. Die Motivationen sind mannigfaltig und zumindest teilweise sehr ausgeprägt - ob sie was mit Mountainbiken zu tuen haben bezweifle ich?
> Und wenn man auch keine Pressekonferenz auf dem Ergo abhalten kann, so lassen sich dort doch eine Menge andere Dinge verrichten.
> Also, warum soll der Verbandsverein keine Zukunft haben?




Ob ich mich irre oder nicht, sollte man mir mit gescheiten Statements beweisen. (P.S. warte immer noch @ J.)
Die Motivationen die beabsichtigt sind , wie du zutreffend reflektierst, sind m.M. zu mannigfaltig, als das sie für den "gemeinen" MTB´ler zutreffend wären (ja auch Weltweit  ).
Welche Dinge man verrichtet (Ergo / Ego pflegen entziehen sich Gott sei Dank unserer Kenntnis = wen interessierts eigentlich? , wenn der Wortschelm sich seiner Statements entzieht? ) bockt mich nicht.
Ein Verbandsverein kann m.M. nach nur "nachgeordnet" sein *weilistnureinVereinimVerband* :-D *Sarkasmus aus*


----------



## Splash (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube man konzentriert sich auch eher auf die Lager der Nordic Walker und Gassi-Geher beim "Verbandle" ...


----------



## Passy (16. Oktober 2007)

Na was stänkert Ihr hier eigentlich so rum ich habe bis jetzt noch gar nicht schlimmes über diesen Verband gehöhrt. Was haben die den Verbrochen? Ich bin am über legen ob ich nicht in einen Verein beitrete. Ihr könnt mir da sicher helfen, ist die DIMB denn besser? Welchen Tipp könnt Ihr mir geben wo kann man beitretten.

Gruß Passy


----------



## supasini (16. Oktober 2007)

such dir nen lokalen Verein und arbeite da mit...


----------



## Delgado (17. Oktober 2007)

Passy schrieb:


> Ich bin am über legen ob ich nicht in einen Verein beitrete.



Was erwartest Du denn?


----------



## wogru (17. Oktober 2007)

Also ich warte erst einmal die Ergebnisse vom Gespräch mit dem BDR ab, also dem Bund Deutscher Rechtspfleger. Vielleicht sollen ja alle hier verklagt werden ausser den Mitgliedern. Es kann aber auch sein das es sich beim BdR um den Bund deutscher Rückenschulen handelt, denke man bekommt dann als Mitglied eine ausführliche Anleitung zur richtigen Rückenentspannten Sitzposition auf dem Rad. 
Ohne wieder die Diskusion um das kleine V loszutreten, aber man sieht wie wichtig Groß-/Kleinschreibung ist.
Ich gehe übrigens nicht davon aus das es sich beim BDR um die Scharpingpartei handelt, die haben ja etwas mit Radfahren zu tun im Gegensatz zum MTBvD.


----------



## mikel.j (17. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich gehe übrigens nicht davon aus das es sich beim BDR um die Scharpingpartei handelt, die haben ja etwas mit Radfahren zu tun im Gegensatz zum MTBvD.




..... aber nur gaaaanz laaaangsaaaaam !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (17. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Also ich warte erst einmal die Ergebnisse vom Gespräch mit dem BDR ab, also dem Bund Deutscher Rechtspfleger. Vielleicht sollen ja alle hier verklagt werden ausser den Mitgliedern. Es kann aber auch sein das es sich beim BdR um den Bund deutscher Rückenschulen handelt, denke man bekommt dann als Mitglied eine ausführliche Anleitung zur richtigen Rückenentspannten Sitzposition auf dem Rad.
> Ohne wieder die Diskusion um das kleine V loszutreten, aber man sieht wie wichtig Groß-/Kleinschreibung ist.
> Ich gehe übrigens nicht davon aus das es sich beim BDR um die Scharpingpartei handelt, die haben ja etwas mit Radfahren zu tun im Gegensatz zum MTBvD.



Schöne Grüße von Bund deutscher Radfahrer e.V., kurz BDR, und vom Radsportverband Nordrhein-Westfalen e.V., kurz RSV NRW.
Waren sehr konstruktive Gespräche in Köln.


----------



## bikekiller (17. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich gehe übrigens nicht davon aus das es sich beim BDR um die Scharpingpartei handelt, die haben ja etwas mit Radfahren zu tun im Gegensatz zum MTBvD.



Warum sollte sich der BDR nicht mit dem MTBvD treffen wollen ? So können sie am besten erkennen, wer oder was dahinter steht oder nicht ? Das wäre es doch: MTBvD als MTB Partner des BDR mit RGB und RGL in allen BL in D und EU mit MTBvD-BDR-Racing Team und COOPS in den Bereichen INSURANCE, SAFETY, TRAILWORK, NUTRITION, NETWORKING, NATURE, etc. und das Ganze für schlappe 60,- EUR Tacken. Sensationell, finde ich jedenfalls. Das soll erst mal einer nachmachen. Ich überlege, ob ich nicht kurzfristig ebenfalls den BDR anschreibe, ob die evtl. noch gerne eine Kooperation mit mir eingehen möchten. Gute Idee ! Danke sehr.


----------



## juchhu (17. Oktober 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich der BDR nicht mit dem MTBvD treffen wollen ? So können sie am besten erkennen, wer oder was dahinter steht oder nicht ? Das wäre es doch: MTBvD als MTB Partner des BDR mit RGB und RGL in allen BL in D und EU mit MTBvD-BDR-Racing Team und COOPS in den Bereichen INSURANCE, SAFETY, TRAILWORK, NUTRITION, NETWORKING, NATURE, etc. und das Ganze für schlappe 60,- EUR Tacken. Sensationell, finde ich jedenfalls. Das soll erst mal einer nachmachen. *Ich überlege, ob ich nicht kurzfristig ebenfalls den BDR anschreibe, ob die evtl. noch gerne eine Kooperation mit mir eingehen möchten. Gute Idee ! Danke sehr. *



 Konzentriere Dich dann von Anfang an auf das, was DU machen willst und lasse keinen im Unklaren. Dann wirst Du sicher Erfolg haben.
Aber beeile Dich, das Boot ist sicher bald voll. 

Spass bei Seite: Versuch macht klug.


----------



## bikekiller (17. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Aber beeile Dich, das Boot ist sicher bald voll.
> 
> Spass bei Seite: Versuch macht klug.



Jaja, so ein Boot ist schnell voll das stimmt aber viel interessanter ist die Frage: Wieso biste denn eigentlich wieder hier unterwegs ? Du wolltest doch eigentlich Dein neues Forum betreuen und hier nichts mehr posten ? 

Ich weiß, was ich will, Du aber nicht - so scheint es ...


----------



## wogru (17. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße von Bund der Radfahrer e.V., kurz BDR, und vom Radsportverband Nordrhein-Westfalen e.V., kurz RSV NRW.
> Waren sehr konstruktive Gespräche in Köln.



Aber scheinbar auch sehr kurze


----------



## Delgado (17. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße von Bund der Radfahrer e.V., kurz BDR,




Du bist ja'n Profi  

"Bund Deutscher Radfahrer ... " heißt das.

Mit wem hast Du denn gesprochen ...  ?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bund_Deutscher_Radfahrer


----------



## Delgado (17. Oktober 2007)

@bikekilla, wohl nix los da ....


----------



## bikekiller (17. Oktober 2007)

der thread hier ist jedenfalls jeden Tag erneut lustig finde ich...


----------



## Delgado (17. Oktober 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> der thread hier ist jedenfalls jeden Tag erneut lustig finde ich...




... und die MTBvD Dummies machen's sogar noch lustiger ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (17. Oktober 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Jaja, so ein Boot ist schnell voll das stimmt aber viel interessanter ist die Frage: Wieso biste denn eigentlich wieder hier unterwegs ? *Du wolltest doch eigentlich Dein neues Forum betreuen und hier nichts mehr posten ? *



... sollte er auch! Da brennt schließlich der Bär ... ... der Erklärbär ... ... und seine Klons ...  

Ich melde mich da mal die Tage an. Vielleicht habe ich ja mehr "Glück" als Du ...  

... oder sollten wir uns nicht alle dort anmelden ... und wirklich mal Spammen?  

Belustigte Grüße, Ralf 

BTW: Vielleicht bekommt Herr J. aus GL ja doch mal was auf die Reihe ...  
Das mit den "Gesprächen" kennen wir ja nun schon ein paar Jahre ... ... vielleicht folgen *von nun an nur noch Taten* ... ... ... - o.k., wohl eher nicht ... 


Damit auch alle das Forum im *"Irrgarten des MTBv-Dingsda"* finden, *hier der Forumslink*.


----------



## supasini (17. Oktober 2007)

aber das kleine v macht ein kleines forum mit eigenem kleinem lmb (was dann aber viel besser ist) und winterpokal auf. noch nicht. aber demnächst. sicher. bald. http://www.mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?p=141#post141


----------



## DoubleU (17. Oktober 2007)

Das ist so ein Kindergarten hier...

Ich hab übrigens den Längsten und ich kann's beweisen!!!


----------



## ralf (17. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> aber das kleine v macht ein kleines forum mit eigenem kleinem lmb (was dann aber viel besser ist) und winterpokal auf. noch nicht. aber demnächst. sicher. bald. http://www.mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?p=141#post141



 

Au weia, ich glaub's nicht! Die haben schon ein eigenes WP-Team gegründet ...

*Dann steigen bald die Ergopreise ... *Schließlich wird der Preis von der Nachfrage bestimmt ... 



DoubleU schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens den Längsten und ich kann's beweisen!!!



... bist Du sicher?


----------



## bikekiller (17. Oktober 2007)

Selbst wenn das besagte Team Tag und Nacht radelt (wo auch immer), die RSF sind nicht zu schlagen und dies im 3. Jahr !!! Hurrahhh !!! Oder wird es auch ein MTBvD Damen Team geben ??? Das wäre doch interessant. Wo bleibt die Gleichberechtigung ??? Also her mit den Verbandsdamen und ab in den MTB-News IBC DIMB Winterpokal 2007/2008. Gut dass es Altbewährtes gibt, um dies zu nutzen wann immer man es braucht, gelle ???


----------



## ralf (17. Oktober 2007)

... hier mal eine seriöse Nachricht.

Ich wünsche der "neuen" DIMB einen guten Neuanfang!  
... und kann mir durchaus vorstellen jetzt auch Mitglied zu werden.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> aber das kleine v macht ein kleines forum mit eigenem kleinem lmb (was dann aber viel besser ist) und winterpokal auf. noch nicht. aber demnächst. sicher. bald. http://www.mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?p=141#post141



_Hallo Thomas,

der angedachte Winterpokal wurde zugunsten wichtigerer Dinge zurückgestellt.
Vorrangig sind derzeit eine Onlineanmeldung und ein *Last Minute Bike *(was nicht so heißen wird) mit verbesserten Funktionen.

Das hindert aber nicht daran im bekannten Winterpokal Teams zu bilden und sich "geeignete Gegner" zu suchen 

Ein Team wurde bei der Vorstand-Konferenz am Montag zusammengestellt._

Wo bitte steht was vom LMB? Ein Last Minute Bike ist wahrscheinlich so eine Art "Glückskauf" beim H&S oder so?


----------



## supasini (17. Oktober 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Last Minute Bike (was nicht so heißen wird) mit verbesserten Funktionen.



28 oder sogar 29 Gänge?
Stützräder?
gar kein Vorderrad?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## DoubleU (17. Oktober 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... bist Du sicher?


 
100 pro!


----------



## ralf (17. Oktober 2007)

DoubleU schrieb:


> 100 pro!



... dann kannste aba nix mehr damit anfangen ... ...


----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Ich wünsche der "neuen" DIMB einen guten Neuanfang!
> ... und kann mir durchaus vorstellen jetzt auch Mitglied zu werden.



...mit nem Oberspammer als 1. Vorstand? da kannste ja gleich zum mtbvd gehen...


----------



## Passy (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Supasini,
danke für den Tipp ich habe mich jetzt 2 Tage durch diese Forum gekämpft.
Regional habe ich die DIMB und den MTBVD gefunden, beide haben eine Regionalgruppe im Ruhrgebiet.
Jetzt war aber für mich die frage wen nehmen.
Da hier im Thema leider echt nur schwachsinn geschrieben wird habe ich mal alles durchgeschaut und mir die Webseiten angesehen.
Die Webseite des MTBVD läst leider etwas zu wünschen übrig. Da ist die DIMB schon Informativer.
Aber der MTBVD hat zum Beispiel auch eine RG im Sauer und Siegerland da fahre ich am WE auch schon mal.
Dann hat die DIMB in 17 Jahren 4000 Mitglieder finde ichg etwas wehnig denn der MTBVD hat in 3 Monaten 45000 wenn das kein schreibfehler wahr, schon beachtlich.
Dann die Aktion bei der DIMB Open Trails finde ich super aber bis auf Flyer habe ich nichts gefunden, der MTBVD scheint Open Trails zu leben denn er ist Partner des SGV.
Dann war ja jetzt Sitzung und die DIMB hat einen neuen Vorstand.
Der ertse Vorsitzende will mehr für die Freerider tuhen finde ich auch ganz gut nur wenn ich lese was er hier im Forum so schreibt und über die DIMB hergezogen hat bekommt er meine Stimme nicht.
Der zweite schreibt hier er tritt zurück und macht ein ellen langes Posting und jetzt ist er wieder Vorsitzender wo er doch geschrieben hat nie mehr http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3903725&postcount=483
also für mich absolut unglaubwürdig!!
Und der dritte will wirklich Raceteam und Vorstand unter einen Hut bekommen na dann prost mahlzeit.
Die Leute vom MTBVD fallen hier wehniger auf bzw scheinen etwas fundierter und emotionsloser zu Posten. Also für mich ist klar ich melde mich gleich morgen beim MTBVD an und damit aus diesem Thema ab.
Da hier zu viel schw......fe einfach zu viel mist schreiben

Gruß Passy


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Oktober 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße von Bund deutscher Radfahrer e.V., kurz BDR, und vom Radsportverband Nordrhein-Westfalen e.V., kurz RSV NRW.
> Waren sehr konstruktive Gespräche in Köln.


Ja ... ?
Der MTBvD als Unterverband des BDR?
Das würde passen.  
Und gibt es für die 60 Beitrag, kostenlose Pannenhilfe 24/7?
Der ADAC bietet das und hat mehr Mitglieder.


----------



## ralf (17. Oktober 2007)

Passy schrieb:


> Hallo Supasini,
> danke für den Tipp ich habe mich jetzt 2 Tage durch diese Forum gekämpft.
> ...
> Die Leute vom MTBVD fallen hier wehniger auf bzw scheinen etwas fundierter und emotionsloser zu Posten. Also für mich ist klar ich melde mich gleich morgen beim MTBVD an und damit aus diesem Thema ab.
> ...



... ja, geh da mal hin. Da bist Du richtig!  

... und besorg Dir ein paar gute Wanderschuhe ... und NW-Stöcke ... und 'n Ergo ... und auf jeden Fall 'nen Dackel.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## supasini (17. Oktober 2007)

@ralf: beachte deine eigene Sig! (das rote)


----------



## arkonis (18. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> @ralf: beachte deine eigene Sig! (das rote)



lol, irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das da jemand einen Narren gefressen hat  hier mit einem Fake-Account Stimmung zu machen und dann im eigenen Forum mit Fakes zu arbeiten ist doch irgendwie dasselbe Niveau wie die Marketingversuche von Blenderprodukte der Viagra-Plus und [SIZE=-1]Anti-Falten - Abnehmer Wundermittel.
Nicht von schlechten Eltern  [/SIZE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieKatze (18. Oktober 2007)

Passy schrieb:


> ...ich habe mich jetzt 2 Tage durch diese Forum gekämpft.
> 
> Die Leute vom MTBVD fallen hier wehniger auf bzw scheinen etwas fundierter und emotionsloser zu Posten. Also für mich ist klar ich melde mich gleich morgen beim MTBVD an und damit aus diesem Thema ab.
> Da hier zu viel schw......fe einfach zu viel mist schreiben
> ...



Ich bin ja in vielen Foren unterwegs, aber so einen dilettantischen Fake habe ich selten erlebt. Tztz....echt mal.

Btw: Welche Marke von Ergo fährt der große Zampano eigentlich?


----------



## popeye_mzg (18. Oktober 2007)

DieKatze schrieb:


> Ich bin ja in vielen Foren unterwegs, aber so einen dilettantischen Fake habe ich selten erlebt. Tztz....echt mal.
> 
> Btw: Welche Marke von Ergo fährt der große Zampano eigentlich?



Wird wohl eines der Marke:

*Last Minute Bike *(was nicht so heißen wird) mit verbesserten Funktionen sein.   
Finanziert mit Mitteln des BDR ??   

@Passy: Wessen Drittaccount oder so bist du denn ?  
            Angemeldet biste ja wohl noch nicht in deren Forum, das die Zahl derer, die dort schreiben gleich geblieben ist innerhalb der letzten beiden Tage. Wenn du schon am faken bist, dann mach´s wenigstens so, das es nicht auffällt !
Sieh aber zu, das du noch hinein kommst, da das Boot ja wohl schon recht voll sein soll. Und dran denken: Schwimmweste nicht vergessen !


----------



## popeye_mzg (18. Oktober 2007)

...


----------



## Coffee (18. Oktober 2007)

hallo hier im pro und contra thread,

nachdem hier eine flut an neuanmeldungen bzw. zweit und drittaccounts mehr als sichtbar unterwegs sind und die mühlen der gegenseitigen beschimpfungen noch immer nicht aufhören bitte ich doch einfach die betreffenden leute mal darüber nachzudenken ob es für die neue dimb hilfreich ist diesen thread auf diesem niveau fortzuführen.

ich wäre dafür das wir den thread hier zu machen und die damen und herren des MTBvD sich einfach wieder in ihr forum trollen um dort mit sand zu schmeissen.

grüße coffee


----------



## Enrgy (18. Oktober 2007)

@coffee

wer hier im Thread rumspammt lässt sich doch wohl eindeutig erkennen  
Außerdem wurde das Thema ja wohl nicht von mtbvd-Seite eröffnet.


----------



## wogru (18. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin nur einmal angemeldet und spamme auch nicht rum, wenigstens meinern Meinung nach.
Ansonsten bin ich voll gegen die Schließung von diesem Fred, er würde ja doch nur wieder erneut ggf. unter anderem Namen geöffnet.


----------



## Delgado (18. Oktober 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @coffee
> 
> wer hier im Thread rumspammt lässt sich doch wohl eindeutig erkennen
> Außerdem wurde das Thema ja wohl nicht von mtbvd-Seite eröffnet.




Hallo Volker,

halt mal die Klappe!  

Statt vermeindliche Spammer zu identifizieren (oder solche die's mal waren) und an den Pranger zu stellen, pack Dir mal an die eigene Nase. 

Immerhin stehen auch bei Dir Spam-Beiträge zu Brauchbarem im Verhältnis 80:20! Wenn überhaupt.

Vielleicht legst auch Du wieder mal mehr Wert auf's Wesentliche --> Das Biken  ?

Und wenn Du mal irgendwann vernünftig mitfahren kannst, nimmt Dir Deine Spammerei bestimmt keiner übel.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Enrgy (18. Oktober 2007)

Kaum ertappt, schon persönlich werden... 

Ich begebe mich derzeit extra auf euer Niveau runter, um mal zu zeigen, wie diese "Diskussion" bei mir ankommt. 
Es ist doch so: wäre der mtbvd irgendwo im Süden entsanden, würde hier kein Hahn danach krähen. Es geht doch hier nur noch um eure Abneigung einer einzigen Person gegenüber.


----------



## Delgado (18. Oktober 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Es geht doch hier nur noch um eure Abneigung einer einzigen Person gegenüber.



Dass das Blödsinn ist solltest Du wissen.

Natürlich ist juchhu völlig ungeeignet und hat das in der Vergangenheit vielfach unter Beweis gestellt.

Das trifft aber auch auf einige Andere zu.

Des Weiteren ist die Entstehungsgeschichte, bzw. Aufspaltung der DIMB und die dafür verwendeten Mittel wohl sehr fragwürdig.

Auch Deine Art jetzt, im Vorfeld, Leute (Volker) vorzuführen ist schei.ße. Soviel zu _Deinem_ Niveau. Vielleicht kann er's ja. Vielleicht nicht?
Dafür braucht's aber nicht Dein Gestammel  .

Und zu Diesem Fred und dem von Dir angesprochenen _Niveau_.
Es ist oft ganz nützlich die Dinge (Versprechen/Durchführen) mal ins Licht zu rücken und zu verfolgen .... Die DIMB steht auch im Focus und das ist ganz gut so.

Weiterhin lustiges Spammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (18. Oktober 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Es geht doch hier nur noch um eure Abneigung einer einzigen Person gegenüber.



Stimmt !!  Es könnten aber bald 2 sein  
Aber mal ernsthaft, von dem Verband hörte man von Anfang an nur große Sprüche und offene Fragen wurden nicht beantwortet, weder hier noch auf deren Seite. Dies im Zusammenhang mit der Person und dem Background dieser Person ... wen wunderts !!


----------



## tvaellen (18. Oktober 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich begebe mich derzeit extra auf euer Niveau runter, um mal zu zeigen, wie diese "Diskussion" bei mir ankommt.



Oh diese Gnade ! Dass ich das nochmal erleben darf
  

Das ist schon wirklich raffiniert: da melden sich die MTBvDingenskirchen Gegner unter Zweit und Drittaccounts an, um dann (vermeintlich) Stimmung für den neuen "Verband" zu machen (passy u.a.). 
Dabei haben sie natürlich kalkuliert, dass diese Neuanmeldungen auffallen, weil sie dilettantisch gemacht sind und dadurch indirekt wieder ein schlechtes Licht auf den MTBVD geworfen wird. Denn man muss ja auf die Idee kommen, dass diese Fakeaccounts aus dem Bereich des neuen Verbands kommen. Auf diese Weise kommt der MtBvD u.a. in die Kritik der Mods (s.o.), obwohl er gar nichts darfür kann
Das ist wirklich verf!ckt eingeschädelt 

KOmisch nur, dass Delgado, wogru und andere bislang keine Probleme damit hatte, offen Flagge zu zeigen und  solche Tricksereien nicht nötig hatten. 

Da kann man -VIELLEICHT- auf die Idee kommen, es wäre doch anders. UNd über Niveau möchte ich in diesem Zusammenhang wirklich nicht diskutieren.

@ bikekiller 


Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## bikekiller (18. Oktober 2007)

tvaellen schrieb:


> @ bikekiller
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Tvaellen



Danke sehr, dito !!!

Zum Thema: 

Laßt uns einmal darüber nachdenken, was ein Spam in einem offenen Forum ist... "nachgedacht - und fertig"... Ein Spam ist ein Beitrag, der Leib oder Leben eines anderen gefährdet. 
Gilt dies jedoch auch für die Selbstverteidigung ? Wann ist eine Antwort zur Rechtfertigung einer Meinung neutral ? Welche Worte darf ich wählen, um meine Gefühle zum Ausdruck zu bringen ? Darf ich meine Gedanken anderen mitteilen ? Ja, ich darf. 

Dieser thread soll leben. Er tut keinem weh, bringt traffic auf die Website und unserem erlesenen Kreis Freude. Wo ist das Problem ?


----------



## DoubleU (18. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Stimmt !!  Es könnten aber bald 2 sein
> Aber mal ernsthaft, von dem Verband hörte man von Anfang an nur große Sprüche und offene Fragen wurden nicht beantwortet, weder hier noch auf deren Seite. Dies im Zusammenhang mit der Person und dem Background dieser Person ... wen wunderts !!


 
Da ist wenigstens einer ehrlich im Gegensatz zu dem verlogenen Gequatsche vorher...
Kindergarten bleibt's trotzdem...hehe


----------



## supasini (18. Oktober 2007)

ich habe in diesem Fred relativ viel gepostet.
das liegt aber daran, dass mich das Thema interessiert.
Es waren sicher auch einige launigere oder spaßig/ironisch gemeinte Beiträge dabei, aber ich wehre mich entschieden gegen den Vorwurf der Spammerei (egal, von wem er kommt!)

Ich bin absolut dagegen, dass der Fred geschlossen wird, es wäre wenn zu überlegen, ob diese Diskussion nicht aus dem geschützten Raum Lokalforum in den großen Raum z.B. "Open Trails" verlegt wird. (Vorsicht, leichte Ironie: Allerdings entspricht die Behandlung im Lokalforum durchaus der Bedeutung des kleinen v)

Ich entdecke zudem keine Menschen, die im Namen der DIMB spammen (oder ist mir da was entgangen), es gibt Menschen, die im Namen des MTBvD nicht immer zum eigenen und Verbandsvorteil auftreten. Insofern verstehe ich deien Post, Coffee, nicht. (Aber vielleicht bin ich ja zu dumm...)

in diesem Sinne: ich bin an offener Diskussion interessiert und bin deshalb auch unter einem leicht verständlichen Namen im Erklärbär-Forum angemeldet, dort hält sich meine Aktivität aber extrem im Rahmen 

Den Fake-Account fand ich lustisch, nen anderen hab ich nicht gesehen, würde mich über Infos freuen...


----------



## supasini (18. Oktober 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Es ist doch so: wäre der mtbvd irgendwo im Süden entsanden, würde hier kein Hahn danach krähen. Es geht doch hier nur noch um eure Abneigung einer einzigen Person gegenüber.



nein, Volker!
es geht nach wie vor 

um die Art und Weise, wie der DIMB geschadet wurde, 
dass jetzt ein aus den Trümmern entstandener Verein gegründet wird, der aber immer noch nicht mit Infos rüberkommt, außer "Glaub mir, unser Konzept ist geil",
dass ich (und andere) Menschen kennen, die da mit machen, die persönlich sehr glaubwürdig sind und ich mich frage, "warum machen die da mit?" und "gibt das was?" (eine positiv gemeinte Anfrage) - sich diese Menschen aber hier noch gar nicht zu Wort gemeldet haben (!)
ich mich ernsthaft darum sorge, was ein Interessenverband, der zu 90 oder mehr Prozent aus Wanderern besteht (Integration des SGV) tatsächlich für Biker tut/tun kann, wenn es eng (Achtung, Doppeldeutig) wird (sind nur Befürchtungen, die noch nicht untermauert sind)
ich mich frage, warum SGV und nicht Alpenverein, Eifelverein,... aber vor allem zunächst mal nicht Radsportvereine!!!
...

Recht hast du nur damit, das dieser Fred dann nicht in diesem Lokalforum stände, sondern an prominenterer Stelle im Forum!
Und "die Person" kenne ich nicht persönlich, wenn habe ich manchmal eine Abneigung gegen bestimmte Postings, aber das ist doch normal in einem Forum, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (18. Oktober 2007)

@ supasini, das wort spam hat engry in den thread gebracht, nicht ich! ich habe hier auch nicht angegreidet sondern lediglich eine kleine anmerkung gemacht die scheinbar schon wieder einige in den falschen hals bekommen. mit deiner aussage hast du allerdings recht, was die vereine betrifft  und das entsprechende auftreten.

ich würde mir einfach manchmal wünschen das man nicht so viel mit sand wirft, aber in einem sandkasten ist das wohl so. 

also nix für ungut

grüße coffee


----------



## ralf (18. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> @ralf: beachte deine eigene Sig! (das rote)



... jo, *hast ja recht* ..., mach ich nicht mehr.  

Gleichwohl ich die gleiche Motivation habe wie hier die Mehrheit.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## supasini (18. Oktober 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> @ supasini, das wort spam hat engry in den thread gebracht, nicht ich!





Coffee schrieb:


> [...]und die mühlen der gegenseitigen beschimpfungen noch immer nicht aufhören [...]



aber "beschimpfungen" kann man auch so lesen, und wenn Volker seine Liste macht mit mir als No. 2  (das werd ich im WP wohl dieses Jahr noch nicht mal am ersten Tag schaffen, da muss ich Prüfungen abnehmen ) nehme ich das schon persönlich und melde mich noch mal, da ich der Meinung bin, keine einzige Beschimpfung, keine Verunglimpfung und nix bösartiges geschrieben zu haben...



Coffee schrieb:


> ich würde mir einfach manchmal wünschen das man nicht so viel mit sand wirft, aber in einem sandkasten ist das wohl so.



aber sandkasten is doch klasse!
nur: ich will endlich meine Förmchen wiederhaben!!!



Coffee schrieb:


> also nix für ungut
> 
> grüße coffee



nö, ist doch alles okee, zumindest ich bin keinem in diesem Fred böse, der ist für mich sehr unterhaltsam...


----------



## Coffee (18. Oktober 2007)

ich hatte dich doch garnciht persönlich gemeint  das kommt dabei raus wenn dinge aus dem zusammenhang gerissen werden.

schwamm drüber, bin schon wieder weg hier..


coffee


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (18. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> aber "beschimpfungen" kann man auch so lesen, und wenn Volker seine Liste macht mit mir als No. 2
> ...


Versteht ihr eigentlich das IBC-Forum überhaupt? 
Das ist keine Liste, die irgend jemand "macht". Die Anzahl der Beiträge der user kann sich jeder ansehen.



Coffee schrieb:


> i..., bin schon wieder weg hier..
> coffee


 
Dieser Thread ist genau so entsetzlich, wie der der DIMB- wohin, Moderatorensuche im Leichtbau...


----------



## HB76 (18. Oktober 2007)

unglaublich hier


----------



## bikekiller (18. Oktober 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> unglaublich hier



Dann passt Du zu uns ???


----------



## zak0r (19. Oktober 2007)

ich hab ja weder mit dimb noch mit mtbdings was zu tun, finde es jedoch immer bedenklich, wenn jemand plötzlich die quadratur des kreises erfunden hat, wie nun mountainbiker am besten vertreten werden.
für mich sind die beiden vereine nür geklüngel, allerdings wohl beim dimb eher richtung naiv und wollen was bewegen, bei mtbdings eher klassischer vereinskaffeekranz


----------



## Delgado (19. Oktober 2007)

... jedenfalls hat Marketingmännchen gelernt, dass es Bund Deutscher Radfahrer heißt  

Immerhin ein guter Anfang


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. Oktober 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist genau so entsetzlich, wie der der DIMB- wohin, Moderatorensuche im Leichtbau...


Das sehe ich ähnlich. Ich darf wohl mutmaßen, dass wirklich alles über das Thema mtbvd gesagt worden ist und nicht wieder alles ständig aufgewärmt werden muss. Insbesondere, wenn die nötige Ernsthaftigkeit dafür bei den meisten Nutzern nicht vorhanden ist.
Interessierte Nutzer betrachten diesen Thread einfach als Nachschlagewerk zum Thema 

In diesem Sinne, geht eine Runde Radfahrn. Ich persönlich mache das immer noch am liebsten.

-closed-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

